# [OOC Thread] Delving the Mists (seeking recruits!)



## Cerebus13 (Jun 25, 2004)

Was digging through some of my old books and happened across a dusty old copy of a 2nd edition Ravenloft book…which led me to look for updated rules and I’ve found quite a lot of new material released for this expansion under the 3 and 3.5 rule sets.

  I’m aiming for a party of 4, possibly as much as 5 or 6 if the last two are VERY avid posters.  Some quick rules:

  - 3.5 rules set
  - Level 6 characters
 - Books to be used include the 3.5 PHB, DMG and MM. From Ravenloft I would like to use their PHB and DMG, Denizens of the Dark, Heroes of the Light, Champions of Darkness, and Van Richten’s Arsenal. The last three books are mainly in for some added equipment and prestige classes, Denizens is a monster gallery, and the new Ravenloft PHB and DMG rules can mostly be paraphrased by me so don’t worry if you can’t get your hands on any of these books.
 - Some races have changed, Half-Orcs are now “Caliban”, and a few more have been added (Half-Vistani). I will also allow one character to make a Dhampir (half-vampire) character if they want with some altered rules…basically you will have to level 3 times before you get out of your “monster levels” (like in the book Savage Species) and can start picking up character levels.
  - Any prestige classes are a go as long as you meet the pre-reqs and such.
  - 32 point buy.  1st level maxed hps, rest of levels are 75% of hps rounded up.
 - Starting cash will either be less than what the DMG recommends, or magic item buys will be limited because Ravenloft in general has less magic in it.

 I’m planning to make the party a group of detectives or law enforcement that spends their time investigating crimes and such. They will all know each other initially because I don’t want to take the time to roleplay through meeting each other. I also want to point out that even though the characters are involved with the law it doesn’t mean that cannot perform evil acts sometimes. Dark Powers, Madness, Fear, and Horror checks can all be the results of acts of evil and can easily keep a diabolical PC in line…so tread carefully on that.

 If you are interested please post in this thread with an idea of how often you can post (once a day is nice), any questions, and character ideas.

Rogue's Gallery Thread

IC Thread

Edit: We've recently lost 2 players and a third one hasn't posted in a long time...so I'm fishing for any interested parties.  Just post a message in this thread and we'll see if we can fit you in.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 25, 2004)

I'd be very interested.  I don't own the ravenloft books, but I know someone who has them that I can borrow them from. I'd like to look over them before I finalize my ideas on my character, but my idea right now is: a female human, 3rd level Rogue, 3rd level Wizard, who kind of skates the edge between good and evil.  Her mother had been thought of as a witch in the small town she grew up in, so my character, while growing up, kind of got off on the fear that produced in people, and still does to some extent.  She likes to go undercover, with Disguise, and "scare" people straight.  But her mother died when she was a teen, and she was taken in by someone in law-enforcement, so she tries to do what's right to please him.  This father-figure could be working in the same law-enforcement set-up that she is now; he could be an NPC, or a PC.  Anyway, it's just an idea.  I can adapt it to fit in with anything you have planned or with other PCs.

I should be able to post at least once a day.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 25, 2004)

You'll mainly want to concentrate on how magic has changed in the Ravenloft setting if you'll be planning on playing a wizard.  I don't have the books on hand with me right now because I'm at work...but I might be able to find a summary somewhere and post it if you like.  Otherwise this evening I could write up what some of the changes are and give some brief descriptions of any new spells that come up.

A rogue with a high Disguise skill, and access to magic to boot, would make a very handy investigator.  Being able to infliltrate criminal groups, gather information from seedy establishments by looking like one of the locals, or even disguise yourself as nobility to sneak into an expensive costume ball...the possibilities are endless.

I really want to encourage one post a day so people don't get impatient or bored with the game, which is probably one of the biggest reasons for a PbP campaign to die that I can see.  I'll always try to be quick with my responses to people's posts and if I become busy or have to miss a few days for any reason I'll let you all know ahead of time.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 25, 2004)

I'd definately be interested in giving it a shot.  

I don't have any of the ravenloft material though (I may have some 2e stuff, I'm not sure).

I'm thinking something along the lines of Rgr or Rgr/Ftr town guard.

Cerebus, have you seen the urban ranger variant (in MotW and mabye CW)?  It fits my vision a little better.


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 25, 2004)

I'd love to get in on this! I have the necessary Ravenloft materials, although I've never played in the setting before. I can post at least once a day... more often than not I can get 2 or 3 posts in a day.

My character idea:
A bounty hunter that has had to deal quite a bit with the supernatural as well. He works with the law enforcement as a free agent, willing to take on any and all work. You need somebody or something hunted? I'm your man.

5 levels ranger (heavy tracking skills/bows)/1 level monster hunter ... from there I would go 1 more level of monster hunter and then probably take some Arcane Archer levels. The guy will be a pure bows specialist and all of his skills will concentrate on finding his prey. I'm eager to try an all bows guy with the new feats and changes they made in 3.5


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 25, 2004)

Holy ranger-fest Batman!

Pyrex:
I believe I have read it briefly at some point, but wasn't hugely interested in it myself because I feel they didn't get enough of a boost to make up for the loss of magic.  Do you have full access to the rules for them?  I would be a lot more likely to let them in if I didn't have to summarize the rules for them .  

Salzorin:
Character concept should work out just fine.  Just remember to let me know what your favored enemies are, using the descriptions from the PHB, so I can make note of the bonuses you get. 

Please don't hestitate to post anymore questions or ideas and I'll try to comment on them as needed.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 25, 2004)

I think you're thinking of the spell-less ranger variant which is not what I'm aiming at (and I agree, the spell-less ranger is pretty lame).

The urban ranger variant has a slightly different skill-list (ex: loses Survival but gains Sense Motive) and has a couple other minor tweaks.  I'll take a look when I get home and post a summary.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 25, 2004)

I've got lunch in 10 minutes so I'll check when I get home.  What book was it in for sure?  (I dunno what MotW is, and I'm assuming CW is Complete Warrior which I can check in a little bit)


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 25, 2004)

MotW: Masters of the Wild.  I think.  Splat-book for Barbarians, Rangers, Druids for Edition 3.0.

I'd be interested in playing.  Afraid I don't have the 3.5 Ravenloft DMG and PHB though - only the 3.0.  I do, however, have all the extra books you mentioned along with the traditional 3.5 PHB and DMG, and I've heard that the differences in Ravenloft from 3.0 to 3.5 are only minor.  Largely why I didn't bother to get them, actually.

Let's see...Telsar wants a Rogue/Wizard...Pyrex wants an Urban Ranger...Salzorian also wants a Ranger...hmmmmm...
I'd like to be a Cleric(5)/Guardian Seeker(1).  If the city you're planning on having things take place is large enough or it's simply had problems there before, it's reasonable to think that a Guardian Seeker might have been assigned there by the Order to help out the city guard in the matter of..."unusual" artifacts.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm thinking of hosting the campaign in the Darkon domain because it is the largest geographically and population-wise.  Several different cities large enough to boast some guardian seekers, so you'll fit in fine.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 25, 2004)

Are you still recruiting, as I would definately be interested. Very avid poster, as I work in IT and have access to computers pretty much 24/7. Let me know if I can join in...


Edit - Looks like there are a few rogues here, to do all the sneaky suff.  I was thinking something like a Roof Runner, which is pretty much a Rogue, having lived his whole life in the said town, and knows every knook and cranny there is, being able to traverse the roofs easily.  He has knowledge of mostly anything that deals with the town, and has a few cool feats.  Such as the ability to disappear at times, when he needs to.  This is made by rolling a DC ?? and if passed, he finds a place, long forgotten by others, to use as an escape route.  Kinda like finding a quick hiding place when you really need one.  This class is from the Traps and Treachery book, but has some nice stuff for characters just like you would need in this kind of campaign.

If the others go with rogue, then I would be interested in knowing what other classes are good for this kind of campaign, considering they have to be investigative.

I own the 3.5 core books, Phb, MM, and DM Guide, but not the Ravenloft books.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 25, 2004)

Probably can make room, it would put us at 5 and I could stop recruitment there without any worries.  Any character ideas?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 25, 2004)

Check last post, I edited it before I saw your post...


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 25, 2004)

Current Character ideas:

3/3 rogue/wizard
?    urban ranger
5/1 ranger/monster hunter
5/1 cleric/guardian seeker

I have never even heard of the Traps and Treasury book , but if you could summarize everything about it from feats to abilities I might allow it.

I may have confused some people into thinking that they have to make a rogue-like character to be a good investigator...but that isn't true.  There are many different types of people who make good detectives, here are some ideas:

- The Diplomat (high Charisma character with good Diplomacy and Gather information skills)
- The Clever Spellcaster (a high Intelligence and clever use of spells allows them to solve mysteries that dumbfound others)
- The Thug (bulging muscles and Intimidation tactics let this scary individual interrogate people for the answers he needs...plus he's handy in chasing/fighting a fugitive criminal)
- Autopsy Cleric (through magic and healing skills he is able to discern cause of death and other clues from scenes of violent crime)

The list goes on and on...

So please feel free to experiment with other character ideas that don't use stealth or other rogue skills, you'll do just fine .


----------



## Telsar (Jun 25, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> You'll mainly want to concentrate on how magic has changed in the Ravenloft setting if you'll be planning on playing a wizard.  I don't have the books on hand with me right now because I'm at work...but I might be able to find a summary somewhere and post it if you like.  Otherwise this evening I could write up what some of the changes are and give some brief descriptions of any new spells that come up.




I don't think I need any summary.  I have access to the books, but I think they are 3.0; if there have been 3.5 updates, then I might need to know what they are.  Do you know how much money PCs starts with yet?  I'm assuming I'll have to pay for spells in my spellbook beyond what a character normally gets to choose (all 0-level, 3+Intelligence Modifier at 1st, +2 spells per level thereafter).

To Fangor the Fierce:  Just so we can gauge how similar we'll be, for my character, my roguish skills will probably be limited to investigative and Bluff/Disguise.  Probably no Hide, Move Silently, Balance, Tumble or things like that.  But I'm sure it won't hurt to have a lot of people with investigative skills.


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 25, 2004)

I have a feeling that both characters that use ranger will end up being very different characters. If they're a bit too similar then I may change up my character to play something different. I like to have a good deal of variety within the party... makes things more interesting.

I was planning to go all bows as I said and focus mostly on tracking and knowledge skills... the stealth aspects wouldn't be quite as primary for my character as the tracking would. Could you give me some more detail on what you were planning with your Urban Ranger Pyrex?


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 25, 2004)

The DMG puts a 6th level character at 13000 starting gold (I think) so I'll probably drop that down to about 9 or 10k.  This would let a character get a single +2 enhancement weapon as a sort of "prized posession" or a bunch of other smaller gizmos.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 25, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> The DMG puts a 6th level character at 13000 starting gold (I think) so I'll probably drop that down to about 9 or 10k. This would let a character get a single +2 enhancement weapon as a sort of "prized posession" or a bunch of other smaller gizmos.



Actually, looking back into it, I would rather go with a specialized character, going for the 'Coroner' field.  A Cleric, to have the Heal Skill, and some other skills to help him/her out with deiscerning little clues here and there would be so cool to play.  Like a Sherlock Holmes type of person...I think that's what I will be going with now.

She should have a bunch of Knowledge Skills, so I am thinking of having it start out as Rogue1/Cleric5, to gain it's bonus skill points.  Human, for bonus feat and skill points also.  Rogue to have the sneak attack, therfore giving her a little knowledge on how victims die by such vital methods.  When going out sneaking about, as a level one rogue, she was caught, and instead of being thrown in jail or killed, they made a deal with her.  They made her go to a temple, atone for her deeds, and take the path of the cleric.  She had already been leaning to changing her lifestyle, and welcomed the trade.  Now, with her knack for learning and with a fascination with death, she is the specialist that they call on for dealing with various crimes that do not have a lot of clues.  She can find the clues.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 25, 2004)

Salzorin said:
			
		

> I was planning to go all bows as I said and focus mostly on tracking and knowledge skills... the stealth aspects wouldn't be quite as primary for my character as the tracking would. Could you give me some more detail on what you were planning with your Urban Ranger Pyrex?




My concept aligns pretty closely with a modern police detective.  Lots of ranks in Sense Motive and Gather Information, FE: Human, big dog (i.e. wolf) for an animal companion.  Enough ranks in Hide/MS to be able to tail a suspect, etc.


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 25, 2004)

So other than the fact that you're probably going to go with 2-weapon fighting instead of bows... we're going to be rather similar. Alright, I'll give some thought to some other way I can play this...


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 25, 2004)

Which, unfortunately, causes a bit of a problem between your character and mine, as that was also more or less the concept I was tossing around.  Not precisely the same, but enough that it would lead to some redundecy between the two of us.

Note the would though; since you're further along with your background and I've got more Ravenloft books at my fingertips anyway, I'll just step aside and come up with something else.  I'm sure I can flip through and think of another concept I like.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 25, 2004)

Now that you mention it...I found a netbook with a neat little prestige class called the "Anatomist"

Go to here to download it:

h**p://www.dungeon.gr/database/archive/bosacpdf.zip


----------



## Telsar (Jun 25, 2004)

Been working on my character; in case any of my feats/skills are too similar to anyone else's, I'm posting them here, and we can work out how to keep any characters looking too similar.  My highest ranks are in Disguise, Intimidate, and Sense Motive.  I'm probably willing to lower anything but those 3, if it will help let someone else excel at what they think they should excel at.  Here's what I have for feats/skills:

Feats:
(Human) Jaded (+4 to all Horror saves)
(1st) Courage (+4 to all Fear saves)
(3rd) Persuasive (+2 to Bluff and Intimidate)
(6th) Investigator (+2 to Gather Info and Search)

Skills (81 ranks available, max ranks 9/4):
Bluff +11 [7 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Persuasive]
Diplomacy +7 [3 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Bluff synergy]
Disguise +11/13 [9 ranks, +2 Cha, extra is in-character Bluff synergy bonus]
Gather Information +13 [7 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Investigator, +2 local synergy]
Intimidate +15 [9 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Bluff synergy, +2 Persuasive]
Knowledge(local) +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge(monster lore-aberrations) +5 [2 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge(monster lore-shapechanger) +5 [2 ranks, +3 Int]
Listen +6 [5 ranks, +1 Wis]
Profession (detective) +4 [3 ranks, +1 Wis]
Search +12 [7 ranks, +3 Int, +2 Investigator]
Sense Motive +10 [9 ranks, +1 Wis]
Spellcraft +9 [6 ranks, +3 Int]
Spot +8 [7 ranks, +1 Wis]


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 25, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Been working on my character; in case any of my feats/skills are too similar to anyone else's, I'm posting them here, and we can work out how to keep any characters looking too similar.  My highest ranks are in Disguise, Intimidate, and Sense Motive.  I'm probably willing to lower anything but those 3, if it will help let someone else excel at what they think they should excel at.  Here's what I have for feats/skills: ...




Looking very good .

There is a Detective prestige class in one of the books I mentioned...lemme know if you want a summary of it.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 25, 2004)

Hmmmm...you know what we don't have so far?  An actual, straight forward city guard.  Sounds like we're gonna have a great deal of skills and not much direct combat characters anyway, so that should work out well.  Probably all levels in Fighter.

Thinkin' he'll be the sort of city guard higher-ups parade about to help inspire confidence in the masses; takes his job very seriously, conscripted into the city force from the lower classes and then managed to work his way up to a decent position, armor and weapons are always buffed to a fine polish.  Sort of guy who you'd see on the front of a newspaper saving a cat from a tree, with all mention of the gritter stuff he did the rest of the day ignored.

You read any Terry Prattchet?  Thing is, I just suddenly recalled a character my concept is verrrry close too in style...

Edit: So, assuming you're fine with our concept, should we just go ahead and post our character sheet here?


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 25, 2004)

I have a couple of copies of some of his Discworld stuff, but never really read all the way through them because I don't have the first book.

When I get home this evening I'll put up a Rogue's Gallery (just for characters, keep all OOC talk to this thread) with how I would like stuff formatted.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 25, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Looking very good .
> 
> There is a Detective prestige class in one of the books I mentioned...lemme know if you want a summary of it.




I saw it, and was interested, but one of its requirements was Track.  Since I'd heard there would be 2 rangers already, I didn't think we needed 3 characters with Track, and I'd have to sacrifice one of my feats to do it anyway.  And I like my feats, especially if there's going to be a lot of horror and fear checks.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 25, 2004)

Okay no problem.  Just want to be sure people are aware of the various prestiges available so they don't miss out.


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm actually looking at changing my character a bit, to avoid having 2 rangers. I still may end up having Track though as I'm still planning on going the Monster Hunter route... just looking at maybe not coming at it from Ranger...


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 25, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> You read any Terry Prattchet?  Thing is, I just suddenly recalled a character my concept is verrrry close too in style...




Funny how the three of us keep rolling in circles around essentially the same target.    (not quite though, while you're leaning towards Carrot, my concept much more closely resembles Vimes)


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 25, 2004)

Heh.  It was an unconscious parallel on my end; didn't even realize what I had done until I paused and looked at the book sitting on my computer desk.
'Course, Ravenloft and Discworld hardly go hand in hand.  I figure so long as we make sure it's only a resemblance, it shouldn't really matter.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 26, 2004)

Rogue's Gallery is here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92503

The DMG recommends 6th level characters to have 13000 starting gold...so to tone it down a bit to fit a Ravenloft feel more I will simply make everyone start with a 5th level's gold, which is 9000.

Any questions and such don't hesitate to ask.

Have at it!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2004)

Just wanted to note, that there is an extra forum called Rogue's Gallery. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Just wanted to note, that there is an extra forum called Rogue's Gallery.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Edit: Mod moved it for me, thanks for the catch.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 26, 2004)

Cerebus13, hey I moved your RG and informed you of it in that thread but I like to keep the RG clean of clutter so I figured I would reinform you here that I moved it, which was no big deal, and delete my post from the RG.

PS the thread is assigned a number so no changes are need in your links. 

Thanks,
BS
PbP Mod


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey, what is typical city guard weapon and armor in whatever city you're going to have this take place?  Have you decided on a specific city?  What's the technological level going to be?  All of that is going to affect my equipment purchases in the beginning quite a bit.

Oh - and something I just recalled.  Everybody had best be plannin' on being natives to Darkon.
Page 129 of the 3.5 Edition Ravenloft DMG: 







> In fact, the memory-leeching ability of Darkon makes it entirely unsuitable for anything other than brief visits by outsiders, for within a maximum of three months, they believe that they have always lived in Darkon.




Unless you're planning on changing that for some reason?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 26, 2004)

So does that mean I am in, or you still debating?  I will probably go with straight info from the 3.5 Phb, as that is all I have to go by and the prestige class of Roof Runner requires 10 ranks, which 6th level characters only get 9 ranks...

Rogue2/Cleric4
Crime Scene Investigator Character
Knows mostly about poisons, various deaths by 'un-natural' means, etc...A great eye for detail!

I would like to know some various skills/feats that are from the Ravenloft book that would benifit this kind of character.  Not too much into fighting, but rather more into deciphering a death/murder...


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 26, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Hey, what is typical city guard weapon and armor in whatever city you're going to have this take place?  Have you decided on a specific city?  What's the technological level going to be?  All of that is going to affect my equipment purchases in the beginning quite a bit.
> 
> Oh - and something I just recalled.  Everybody had best be plannin' on being natives to Darkon.
> Page 129 of the 3.5 Edition Ravenloft DMG:
> ...




I can't find the memory-leeching comment in the 3.5 book at all...is it in the 3.0 book instead?  It seems like a silly rule anyway with how big Darkon is...people could try to travel through it only to think it is their home before they get from one side to the other.  I'll just say we can skip that for now, but I would still prefer you pick a city from within Darkon since there are so many.

Here's a list of them: Corvia, 7 CL(pop. 4,400), Delagia, 5 CL (pop. 1,500), Karg, 7 CL (pop. 8,500), Martira Bay, 8 CL (pop. 10,400), Maykle, 6 CL (pop. 2,600), Mayvin, 5 CL (pop. 1,500), Nartok, 8 CL (pop. 7,500), Neblus, 6 CL (pop. 2,900), Nevuchar Springs, 5 CL (pop. 1,100), Rivalis, 8 CL (pop. 5,500), Sidnar (pop. 1,400), Tempe Falls (pop. 2,500), Viaki, 8 CL (pop. 8,900).

The cities more towards the west coat tend to have cultural levels 7 and 8, whereas those more towards the east have between 5 and 7.

A note on cultural level:
Multiply the difference between Cultural Levels x 100% and add it to the item's price. This represents the extra costs of having the item imported or hiring a craftsman in a seller's market. When applicable, apply the CL price modifier after masterwork costs are added but before adding enchantment costs.

The campaign will begin in the city of Viaki.  I've attached a snapshot of the domain for you all to look at.

I'm going to post a list of equipment and feats from the books tomorrow...it's way too late now so this will have to do for now.  Basically though if you pick a starting town of 8, 7 or even 6 in CL you can get most of the base equipment from the normal PHB.  It's when you want to get certain advanced bits of equipment, full plate/half plate or firearms, that you need to start paying more (Although a CL of 8 should get you everything at base price but firearms).  I'll try to post a general idea of CLs on the base equipment and then all the stuff from the Ravenloft books.

Sleep now..post too long.

Edit: Fangor, yer in


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 26, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> I can't find the memory-leeching comment in the 3.5 book at all...is it in the 3.0 book instead?  It seems like a silly rule anyway with how big Darkon is...people could try to travel through it only to think it is their home before they get from one side to the other.  I'll just say we can skip that for now, but I would still prefer you pick a city from within Darkon since there are so many.




*scratches head*

Well, my friend *said* it was the 3.5 DMG.  One can only assume he was mistaken.  Sorta hard to tell; if it is the 3.0 DMG, s'not like it's going to specifically mention that it _isn't_ the 3.5 DMG somewhere.
Eh.  Whatever.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 26, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> *scratches head*
> 
> Well, my friend *said* it was the 3.5 DMG.  One can only assume he was mistaken.  Sorta hard to tell; if it is the 3.0 DMG, s'not like it's going to specifically mention that it _isn't_ the 3.5 DMG somewhere.
> Eh.  Whatever.




I might not be looking in the right place then possibly because the page you mentioned is for one of the other domains...but it's a moot point anyways .


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm going to need your modified rules for Dhampir, cause I have a character concept I'm fleshing out that I think I'll use that would be a Dhampir....


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 26, 2004)

Someone wanted equipment and such from some of the books so I went through and got a 
combination of brief descriptions or scans of stuff from various books.

Here are a bunch of magic items you might want to use from the DMG:


```
Magical weapons -

Courageous Blade: +1 Rapier, grants +2 EQ bonus on Will saves including 
Fear and Horror checks.  If a Madness check is ever made with it the 
wielder drops the blade before making the save.  CL 4, 3300 gp.

Deception Blade: +1 Short Sword, get +5 competence bonus on Bluff checks 
including Feints.  Non-rogues using get a -4 to attacks.  CL 3, 5000 gp.

Greater Magic Longsword: Sacrafice a permanent Wisdom to bind the sword 
to yourself.  1/day speak the blade's name and gain an enhancement bonus 
equal to 1/3rd of character level (max +5) for your next attack.  CL 4, 
5700 gp.

Living Saw: Greataxe, when command word is spoken the sawteeth on the 
axe begin vibrating rapidly and it deals an additional 2d8 damage per 
hit.  If anyone is struck for more than 20 points of damage the results 
are brutal enough for a Horror Save (DC 15)

Sylvan Short Sword: +1 short sword, deals 1d6 extra damage to all 
non-elf humanoids.  Non-elves who willingly grasp the hilt take damage 
every round.  CL 7, 8300 gp.

Magical ammunition -
[energy ammo]: Flaming, Frost, Shock.  Deal 1d6 extra damage.  
200gp/10 bullets.

[burst ammo]:  Flaming, Frost, Shock.  Deal 1d10 extra damage.  
Thundering, deals 1d8 sonic extra.  350gp/10 bullets.  If a weapon 
has a crit multiplier of x3, roll bonus damage from burst ammo twice.  
If a x4 weapon, roll the bonus damage three times.

Potions/lotions -

Fog Juice: As spell Fog Cloud, caster level 6.  CL 2, 300 gp.

Oil of Enslavement: When rubbed on intelligent humanoid acts as Charm 
Person, caster level 6.  CL 2, 50 gp.

Potion of Gentle Repose: As spell gentle repose (preserves a body).  
CL 2, 300 gp.

Potion of Lies: Grants +30 Bluff checks when used for lying, magic for 
sensing lies (such as detect lies) will not work for the duration.  
Lasts 1 hour.  CL 2, 400 gp.

Sphere of Night: As spell deeper darkness, 60' radius, caster level 6.  
CL 2, 750 gp.

Tentacle Aquarium: As spell Evard's black tentacles, 15' diameter, 
caster level 10.  Attacks targets user designates, if no target is 
designated it attacks nearest being even the user.  CL 3, 1400 gp.

War Paint of Natural Armor: Grants natural armor bonus for 10 minutes, 
bonus depends on cost.  CL 2.  +3 300 gp, +4 900 gp, +5 1800 gp.

Wine of Questing: User pours and imbiber drinks it, user is immune to 
own wine's effects.  User can make one command as per spell Lesser Geas 
Will save DC 21.  CL 4, 3300 gp.

Wine of Suggestion: User pours and imbiber drinks it, user is immune to 
own wine's effects.  User can make one suggestion as per spell, Will 
save DC 12.  CL 4, 400 gp.

Rings -

Ring of Swarm: Once per day summon 1d4+1 dire rats for 3 rounds.  CL 4, 
2000 gp.

Ring of Enduring Swarm: As Ring of Swarm but rats stay as long as wearer 
uses ring every 3 rounds (as a move action) to convince them to stay.  
Rats must be dismissed or die before more can be summoned.  CL 4, 3750 
gp.

Rods -

Rod of Mists: Cast obscuring mist and expeditious retreat at will, total
of 3/day.  CL 4, 5000 gp.

Scrolls -

Earful Scroll: Allows communication between recepient and user for 5 
minutes when used (more rules, can be provided if asked).  CL 4, 585 gp.

Teleporting Message Scroll: As Earful Scroll but lasts 10 minutes, also 
can be sent anywhere in domain as per greater teleport spell.  CL 4, 
4800 gp.

Scroll of Literacy: If reader is illiterate they gain the effects of 
comprehend languages for 10 minutes.  CL 4, 50 gp.

Wands -

Flash of Courage: Functions as a wand.  50 sips of liquid, each sip 
intoxicates user for one minute and they suffer -2 to Wisdom but gain 
+2 morale bonus against Fear/Horror Saves.  CL 5, 750 gp.

Knock Key: 50 charges of knock spell as 6th level caster.  CL 4, 4500 gp.

Magician's Wand: 50 charges of prestidigitation, as 6th level caster. 
 CL 4, 375 gp.

Severed Spectral Hand: 50 charges of spectral hand, as 6th level caster.  
CL 2, 4500 gp.

Wonderous Items -

Bomb Sack:  Absorbs the first 5 points of damage from any attack that 
would damage a bomb inside it, but can only hold one bomb.  CL 5, 2000 
gp, Weight 1/2 lb.

Cloak of Stealth:  Gain +5 to hide or move silent checks, user chooses 
which one whenever they don the cloak.  CL 2, 2750 gp, Weight 1 lb.

Crest of Alarm:  Can be attached to any surface, acts as if user cast 
the Alarm spell with caster level 6.  [once duration ends user must pick 
it up and attach it again as it does nothing at that point]  CL 2, 4000 
gp.

Detective's Magnifying Glass: +10 competence bonus to Search/Spot when 
looking through it.  CL 9, 8000 gp.

Goblet of Gossip:  User can cast message at will as 4th level caster.  
CL 3, 2000 gp.

Hypnotism Disk:  One side grants +10 bonus to Hypnotism skill, other 
side can cast hypnotic pattern (as 6th level caster) 1/day.  CL 9, 6200 
gp.

Magician's Top Hat:  Grants +10 competence bonus on Sleight of Hand 
checks.  CL 9, 2000 gp.

Magician's Hat of Summoning:  Can summon a tiny creature of less than 
1 HD 3/day.  Will do user's bidding for 3 rounds.  CL 9, 3600 gp.

Mask of the Dead:  As spell invisible to undead, lasts 10 minutes and 
can be used 3/day.  Cannot wear any other headgear with it.  CL 3, 2000 
gp.

Severed Mage Hand:  When held and command word spoken acts as spell 
Mage Hand, caster level 6.  CL 1, 1000 gp.

Spray of Nausea:  1/day can target one thing within 30', victim is 
covered in 3 rounds by a Fog Cloud spell.  Also must make a Fortitude 
save (DC 20) or nauseated for 3 rounds.  CL 9, 5400 gp.

Spurs of Phantom Steed:  Can whistle up a Phantom Steed for up to 3 
hours each day, time used does not have to be continuous.  Cannot wear 
magic boots along with spurs.  CL 2, 5400 gp.

Stirrup of Horsemanship:  Can be attached to any saddle to give +10 
comp. bonus to Ride checks.  CL 4, 2000 gp.

[Not including Hell Scythe in list because it is way unbalanced for 
it's price, so I would cost it at far over the 8300 gp they list]
```

I have also set up a tripod account where I'm hosting a bunch of scanned and cropped pictures of 
some normal equipment tables and such.  It is hosted at:
h**p://<myusername>.tripod.com/
[replace the ** with tt, and <myusername> with cerebus13.  I'm paranoid about internet spiders]

Images pertaining to equipment:
arsenal-magic.jpg
arsenal1-eq.jpg
arsenal2-eq.jpg
arsenal3-eq.jpg
arsenal4-eq.jpg
phb1-eq.jpg
phb2-eq.jpg
darkon.jpg   (map here too)

Or if you have an unzipping utility just download "images-eq.zip" and they're all packaged into that.



			
				Salzorin said:
			
		

> I'm going to need your modified rules for Dhampir, cause I have a character concept I'm
> fleshing out that I think I'll use that would be a Dhampir....




I'll make a post pertaining to this next...and then my next post will be concerning feats and 
new skills in Ravenloft.  Whee!


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 26, 2004)

> Someone wanted equipment and such from some of the books so I went through and got a
> combination of brief descriptions or scans of stuff from various books.




Uh...Unless there's a post I missed, I suspect you may be referring to me.  All I wanted was to know what equipment your city guards would be wearing.  Thanks though.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 26, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Uh...Unless there's a post I missed, I suspect you may be referring to me.  All I wanted was to know what equipment your city guards would be wearing.  Thanks though.




Fangor mentioned it earlier that he wanted to know some ideas of feats/equipment that would benefit his character.  I didn't want to be too choosy so just I went through and grabbed a bunch of info and slapped it together for him to peruse.  He also has NONE of the Ravenloft books...so I have to do the expansion justice and give him a good taste of the info .

As for guard equipment...something pretty standard would be metal armor of a sort, a polearm/longspear, and a sheathed sword and shield.  Some of the melee guards may carry crossbows, and some forgo the polearm in favor of a normal bow.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 26, 2004)

Ah, well, that explains that then.  Gracias.

And as for the guard's equipment - that was pretty much what I thought.  Thanks.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 26, 2004)

I've added a bunch of images of various feats and such to my little Tripod site.  The file is called "feats.zip"....there are just too many little pictures for me to bother uploading them one at a time so just get an unzipping utility and look at them.  The only new skill added to the campaign is Hypnosis...which doesn't seem like it would benefit you much so I didn't include it at all.

Fangor, I recommend looking at the Anatomist Prestige class here:
h**p://www.dungeon.gr/database/archive/bosacpdf.zip

This link is to a netbook .pdf file that a fan group was releasing on a monthly basis or so on different stuff for Ravenloft.  The table of contents tells you where the class is explained.

There is also the Detective Prestige class which only requires a Base Attack bonus +3, 5 ranks of Sense Motive, the Track feat, and a Lawful alignment to begin the class.  I can grab some rough scans of it if you are interested.

Lastly...I also grabbed a bit of info about the two new clerical spell domains, and a table with information about deities in Ravenloft.  The only gods that will make much sense will be ones from the Northern/Southern Core or from Darkon itself.  So the Eternal Order, Ezra, Hala, or the Lawgiver are suitable.  If you want something way off the wall from another place we'll have to talk about it more in depth.  This are saved as "cleric1.jpg" and "cleric2.jpg" on my Tripod account.

Up next....Dhampir rules!


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 26, 2004)

Dhampir - Half-Vampire

8 level monster class

*Race*: Can be combined with any of the standard PHB races for Ravenloft and they gain the normal benefits for whatever race they choose.
*Outcast Rating*: +1 due to vampire blood
*Hit Dice*: d8 while leveling as a monster, one die higher (up to max d12) when leveling as a character.
*AC*: +4 bonus to natural
*Base Attack Bonus*: As a fighter
*Ability Bonuses*: +3 Str/Dex/Con/Chr, +2 Int/Wis.  The +3 stats increase to +4 upon reaching level 8.
*Saves*: Good saves are Reflex and Will
*Feats*: Get to choose 3 bonus feats from the following, and gain the last two one at a time on 7th and 8th level: Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Lightning reflexes.  (must meet requirements to take)
Dhampirs also get normal feat progression, ie. feat at 1st/3rd/6th....
*Skills*: +4 bonus on Bluff, Hide, Listen, Move Silent, Search, Sense Motive, Spot checks.  Raises to +5 at 7th, and +6 at 8th.  All of these skill are the only class skills for a Dhampir.
*Skill Points*: 2 + int bonus per level
*Proficiencies*: Dhampir are proficient with only simple weapons to start, and no armor or shields.

*Special Attacks*:
- gain a 1d6 damage slam attack that counts as a magic weapon for terms of damage reduction
*Domination*: A dhampir can meet someone's gaze and can affect them as per a dominate person spell (caster level 8).  This is a gaze attack, and requires a standard action to use.  Victims must be within 30', and them merely looking at the Dhampir are not affected.  [caster level increases to 10 at 7th, and to 12 at 8th]
*Blood Drain*: If a Dhampir can first make a successful grapple check they can then attempt to pin a foe and drink their blood.  If the pin is successful they drain 1d4 Con. (temporary) every round that the grapple is maintained.
*Children of the night*: 1/day a Dhampir can summon forth 2d8 Dire Rats, 8d10 Bats, or 1d6 wolves as a standard action.  They take 2d6 rounds to arrive and will serve for up to one hour.  [at 7th and 8th level increase each amount by one extra die]

*Special Qualities* -
*Damage Reduction*: 4/magic [increases to 5 at 7th, and 6 at 8th]
*Resistance*: cold 10, electricity 10
*Spider Climb*: Can climb sheer surfaces as the Spider Climb spell at will, caster level 12.
*Fast Healing*: Heal 1 hitpoint every 3 rounds as long as they are not reduced to -10 hit points.  [increases to every 2 rounds at 7th, and every round at 8th]

*Weaknesses* -
*Blood Requirement*: Must feed on at least 5 Con. worth of humanoid blood a week or they act as if they are in natural sunlight at all times until feeding again.  Very every week beyond the first that they do not feed reduce all abilities by 1/3rd until they act as a normal racial character after a month without feeding.
*Vulnerability to Sunlight*: In the presence of natural sunlight a Dhampir cannot use any of the abilities listed under Special Attacks and Special Qualities.  Natural Sunlight cannot be avoided by layering on clothing, but going indoors is sufficient to avoid it if they keep out of any direct rays shining in.

So......as everyone starts as a 6th level character anyone making a Dhampir would have to gain 3 levels before they could begin taking levels as a normal character.  I've changed the rules slightly as they were listed in Denizens of the Dark to make them a little more balanced (lower Damage reduction mainly, and better clairified their weaknesses).
I'm only allowing one of these in the party...so I'm going to assume Salzorin wants to take one for now until he tells me otherwise.

Phew...going to take a shower now, all this information gathering makes me sweaty .


----------



## Telsar (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey Gramcrackered,

Glad your character is so much better at combat than mine.  I was afraid some goblins could come and kill me before the horrors ever showed up.  

One thing I noticed about your character is it looks like you added your fear and horror modifiers to your Reflex save instead of Will save.  Just thought I'd point it out.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 27, 2004)

Dang it.  Now I have to go and kill you to cover the evidence of this tiny little mistake of mine.
Bother.

Edit: Suddenly, I'm more than a little worried about the odds I fail a Fear/Horror/Madness save.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

Don't worry too much about Madness saves, as from what the book says I should not overuse them as they can quickly make any campaign not fun.  If you back yourself into a horrible situation then it is your own fault of course .

I'll look over your characters some more tomorrow and check for errors and such.  Gram...would it be possible for you to put some carriage returns on the feats and race abilities you have listed?  Would make it a lot easier to read .

Get your backgrounds and such written eventually too and I'll build the story a bit more around them.

Just a peak at what I've got planned from the start....
Your group is going to have been working together informally the last few months as law enforcers for the city.  The story will begin with you finally being recognized for your efforts and being given an office to work out of.  I'll be spending a few days introducing you to people and showing you around the new part of the city you have been moved to.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 27, 2004)

'Fraid I'm not sure what you mean by carriage returns.

Also, after you read my background, I could do with some info on how much I should go into the reality of things.  You'll get what I mean after you read.
Actually, I could probably just leave it as is - what should be known by the others is essentially inferred anyway.


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 27, 2004)

Just wanted to confirm that I will be making a Dhampir character. Details are still a little up in the air, but he will be setup to be pretty good at combat. I'm going to be making him a disabling character with Improved Trip and the use of a Spiked Chain. I've been eager to make a Tripping character since they made the changes in 3.5 for attacks of opportunity on standing from prone. Hopefully it works as well as I think it will.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

What I mean by carriage returns are just to hit the return button on those lines that carry way over in the window so that you don't have to scroll to read it all 
.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

Gram:

If you would like to elaborate a bit more on your background but not reveal any of it to the party members yet you can email it to me at:

evil_stickyATyahoo.com

Replace AT with @ of course .


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 27, 2004)

*scratches head*
You mean scroll from left to right?  Gauging from the large amount of space I see and the lack I have of scrolling, I'd assume we're using different desktop settings.  Or some other setting that affects viewing.

Well, let me just try to edit it anyway.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

It looks good now, so I assume you fixed it .


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey, you use some sort of messenger program?  Probably be quicker to discuss my background through that than email.
Not that it really matters.  Just curious.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

Nah I don't cuz I'm always up and around doing stuff so it's easier to just email it to me.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey cerebus13, I can't open the Tripod account.  I just get a blank page...with BALLSAC on the top let corner, and an advertisement...


Am I missing something???

Also, that Anatomist sounds perfect!!!  I amworking out the details, and will get back to it shortly...


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

Type in the various file names I gave above...I am just storing the pictures on there instead of making any sort of webpage with links to them.  So just type in the homepage link and then the picture name and you should be good to go.

I recommend just grabbing the .zip files if you can cuz it'll save you a lot of time.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Type in the various file names I gave above...I am just storing the pictures on there instead of making any sort of webpage with links to them. So just type in the homepage link and then the picture name and you should be good to go.
> 
> I recommend just grabbing the .zip files if you can cuz it'll save you a lot of time.



I am trying to see what class, beginning, gets most of the skills as class skills for becoming the anatomist.  Heal is the kicker, as that seems to be Cleric, Druid, Paladin, and Ranger...which I need to accumulate 8 ranks.  There is a feat, called Signature Skill, which says "One of your cross-class skills is now considered a class skill.  I would like that, but it's at the cost of a feat.  

My question is:  How are you playing the effects of multi-classing and cross class skills among those classes you have.  In other words, if I had a Rogue2/Druid3, and one has Heal as a Class Skill, and the other doesn't, how are you determining how many skills I can have in that?  Just wanted to flesh that out now, as I know in another game, the DM doesn't want to go through all the math, and just states that if your character has a skill in either class that they have a level in, then consider it a class skill for all skill points.

Thanks,
Fangor


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

Actually the rules for 3.5 are that once you have picked up any levels in a class all skills within it are class skills for you forever and ever.  Not sure if it's like that in 3.0...but just grab a level in something with heal skill access and run with it .


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2004)

Knowledge Anatomy....it says I need 5 ranks for it to become Anatomist. What classes actually have that as a class skill? Or is it always a Cross Class Skill?

Also, Monster Lore, I would like to know more about that skill, as I am sure this character would need to know some info about monsters he.she has disected...


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 27, 2004)

Simply take a class that has "Knowledge(Any)" and buy some points in Anatomy.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Simply take a class that has "Knowledge(Any)" and buy some points in Anatomy.



Only bard and wizard qualify for that...and I don't think that they are on my background....:\


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 27, 2004)

Then you've got a problem.  I'd work it out myself, but I can't get the Dungeon.gr site to load.  What classes did you want to take?  What are the requirements for Anatomist?

By the way, I'm not so sure about that "always class skill once taken" bit.  While Page 59 says that your max rank is counted as a class skill if you've taken ranks in something, it doesn't say it's not a cross-class skill anymore.  The end of the first paragraph under "How Multiclassing Works" on Page 60 also sounds pretty contrary to what you just said.
*shrug*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2004)

Let's see if you guys can help me out...here is what I have in mind...

A character, starting out as a Rogue, and levelling in that to level 3.  

1st  - Rogue 1 - 44 skill points to start, Sneak Attack, Trapfinding, and 2 feats.
2nd - Rogue 2 - 10 Skill points and Evasion.
3rd - Rogue 3 - 10 Skill Points, Bonus Feat, Sneak Attack 2D6, Trap Sense +1.
4th - Ranger 1 - 8 Skill Points, Stat increas (WIS), Favored Enemy, Track, and Wild Empathy.
5th - Ranger 2 - 8 Skill Points, 2 Weapon Fighting
6th - Anatomist 1 - 6 Skill Points (3+WIS Mod), Bonus Feat for 6th Level, Weapon Focus and Weapon Specialization for Knives, Sorcerer Spells Level 1, Surgery, Improved Healing, Accelerated Healing, Autopsy, Cure Disease, Henchman

The skills I am trying to focus on are:

Heal, Knowledge Anatomy, Profession Herbalist, Decipher Script, Disguise, Forgery, Gather Info, Knowledge Local, Listen, Search, Spot, Survival, Concentrate, and possibly Handle Animal.

The Weapon Focus and Specialization in Knives has me thinking of him.her carrying around her tools of the trade, which would be scalpels of some sort, or surgery knives, for the up close and personal type of fighting.

I have 4 feats, one of which HAS to be Skill Focus Heal for Anatomist, so make that 3 feats to hand out.  I went through the list of feats on the tripod account, and I see a lot of nice ones, but need to know something else about this setting.  I am clueless to Horror, Madness, ETC Saves, and all that...so what should I do?  Should I go out and try to find this book, if they have it at a local store here?  

I almost have my character done, except for the horror and madness save part, where Feats would help out some.  Should those feats go towards that type of character, as I am sure he/she has seen most of anything in the morgue.  I would think it very character-like for the higher saves on Horror, etc...which I am failing to understand what stat modifier it is referring to.  Is that a WILL save, or what?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Then you've got a problem. I'd work it out myself, but I can't get the Dungeon.gr site to load. What classes did you want to take? What are the requirements for Anatomist?
> 
> By the way, I'm not so sure about that "always class skill once taken" bit. While Page 59 says that your max rank is counted as a class skill if you've taken ranks in something, it doesn't say it's not a cross-class skill anymore. The end of the first paragraph under "How Multiclassing Works" on Page 60 also sounds pretty contrary to what you just said.
> *shrug*



Hey Gram, you got a messenger?  I use msn and sometimes Yahoo...


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

Ah you are correct...I was misreading the SRD.  What is confusing is that as long as a skill is considered a class skill for one of your classes the maximum ranks you can put into it is classlevel + 3 just like a class skill....but according to an example they have in a book when you level any skills that are NOT class skills for the class you level in cost 2 points to raise one rank.

So basically:
- Max ranks in a skill are class level + 3 if any of your classes have that skill as a class skill.  Otherwise they are this number divided by 2.
- When you level only skills that are available to the class you level in are considered class skills and only cost 1 point per rank, otherwise they are cross class and cost 2 points per rank.

Rules are rather vague on this so I had to read the example they gave very carefully.

Anatomist requirements are:
Heal: 8 ranks
Knowledge (anatomy): 5 ranks
Profession (herbalist): 5 ranks
Feats: Skill Focus (Heal)
Special: Anatomists gain their knowledge from a
number of sources, but eventually, as the sources
of socially acceptable knowledge dwindle, they
turn to the systematic dissection of cadavers. While
any corpse will do, fresh human corpses are
preferred, often causing the Anatomist to plunder
fresh graves for subjects of his ghoulish study.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 27, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Only bard and wizard qualify for that...and I don't think that they are on my background....:\




You might want to ask your DM if you can take a level in the NPC class Expert from the DMG.  You can pick any ten skills as class skills then.

If I were your DM, I'd probably let you have 2 levels in it and count that as one of your 6 levels (so you'd actually have 7 levels), since the NPC classes are so much weaker than the PC classes.  But I'm not your DM.  Here, anyway.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 27, 2004)

I use Trillian, an all-in-one proggy.  My MSN is Gramcrackered@hotmail.com, my ICQ is 142135240, and my AIM is GramcrackeredDJM.

Why did I bother to tell you all of that?  Uh...I dunno.  

Anyway.  Only solution I see here is to modify the class skills of one of the classes, take a level (or two) in Bard or Wizard, or go with the Expert class.  

Which isn't a bad idea, actually.  That'd neatly solve your skill point issue.  Don't know if I'd say it'd balance things out by simply taking two levels of Expert and counting it as one though; bit on the fence about that issue.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

Fear, Horror and Madness saves are just a bit of flavor added to Ravenloft.  They are Will based saves that have different consequences when failed, and different triggering events.

Madness won't come up very often, only when something happens that would completely turn a PCs world upside down.  Such as their lover turning into a werewolf and being forced to kill them.  Consequences from this are permanent or temporary insanity of some type...but there are treatments for this (such as the Hypnosis skill that was introduced into Ravenloft).

Fear is pretty obvious as for when it is caused to be rolled.  If a big flesh golem just kicked down a tree to come chase after you it might make for a good time to roll Fear.  Consequences will either cause you to flee or possibly cower in a corner somewhere...depends on the situation and what you roll.

Horror checks would come up in a situation where you encounter something really gross or disgusting.  Waking up in bed next to a mutilated corpse might cause a Horror check.  I forget the exact consequences on it but they shouldn't be too hard to imagine.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

If people would really like to chat to me faster about their characters at all you can try IRC if you like.  I idle on the server irc.rizon.net and can set up a channel called #cerebus13rpg or something like that.  Otherwise I could download Trillian.

Let me know if there is enough interest for either of these two alright?


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 27, 2004)

Here's some further explanation.

Fear save is caused by a menacing creature.  Some judgement is clearly called for on that, but, regardless, the DC is equal to 8 + 1/2 the creature's HD + the creature's Cha modifier.

Horror save is caused by witnessing scenes of terrible cruelty or simply things that shouldn't be.  DC is largely up to the DM.  Here's some examples:
DC 5 = Sign of violence.  Pool of dried blood, splintered door, etc.
DC 8 = A decaying body.
DC 10 = A scene of pain or suffering.  A beggar ravaged by disease, a doctor sewing wounds shut, etc.
DC 12 = A freshly slain corpse.
DC 15 = A scene of terrible agony.  Torture, involuntary transformation, etc.
DC 20 = A scene of evil, cruelty and madness.  Finding dismembered bodies that have been turned into marionettes, etc.
DC 25 = Malign paradigm shift.  In other words, when a character discovers that an important element of the surroundings is not only drastically "wrong," but it has been so all along.  Realizing that the characters are the only people in the town who AREN'T evil shapeshifter, discovering that the carriers of a plague epidemic are actually the victims of rampant vampiric feeding - and are still under the vampire's control, etc.

Madness is a lot more complicated, so I won't bother to explain the DC of that sort of thing.

As for the results of failed rolls...well...that involves a lot of charts and whatnot, so you're just going to have to wait and see how things go.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 27, 2004)

Telsar: Rogue/Wizard.
Me: Fighter.
Salzorian: Dhampir.  Basically a Fighter.
Fangor: Undecided.
Pyrex: Ranger.

Dang it.  We've got no Cleric.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Telsar: Rogue/Wizard.
> Me: Fighter.
> Salzorian: Dhampir.  Basically a Fighter.
> Fangor: Undecided.
> ...




I might NPC a character in the party to move the plot along at points...so I can cover that position if you need.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2004)

What do we need a cleric for?  As an Anatomist, if I can get everything squared away, I get access to Cleric Healing Domain Spells.  Sure, they are level one for the time being, but each Anatomist level gains in Cleric level spells as well.

Cerebus, as for needing Knowledge Anatomy, I have two options so far that I can see:

1.  Use a feat to gain Knowledge Anatomy as a class skill.
2.  Try gaining Expert as a class, where as I would add 10 skill to my list as class skills.  If I do so, are you allowing 2 levels of this NPC class to one level of PC?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2004)

Anatomist Hit Die and Class Skills:

Exactly what are they?  I do not see the reference, and would like to know how many hit points I gain and what skills are class skills...


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 27, 2004)

Ha!  Bit of a problem, that.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> What do we need a cleric for?  As an Anatomist, if I can get everything squared away, I get access to Cleric Healing Domain Spells.  Sure, they are level one for the time being, but each Anatomist level gains in Cleric level spells as well.
> 
> Cerebus, as for needing Knowledge Anatomy, I have two options so far that I can see:
> 
> ...




A single level one cleric isn't going to go very far in a party of five level 6 characters, but I don't want to influence what characters you make at all so please do make what you want.

Fangor:

If you gain Expert as a class I'm not going to give you 2 levels in it at the cost of 1.  Honestly the class isn't all that bad if you're just picking it up to get access to skills and such...plus if I let you take extra levels in it you would end up with 2d6 extra hps from one level gain.  Keep in mind that having more than 3 different base classes will give you an XP penalty unless you keep your 2 non-favored classes within one level of each other...so you're either going to want to take levels in Rogue/Ranger/whatever.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2004)

Cerebus, with the anatomist, I gain a henchman.  Is it possible to gain a cleric type henchman?  Since we will be needing it, apparently...


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hmm figures that they wouldn't have a skill list....so I'll just fudge it.

Hitdice: d8 since they are similar to clerics.
Class skills:
Concentration, Craft, Heal, Knowledge(anatomy), Profession, Spellcraft


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 27, 2004)

Xp penalty won't be an issue - provided you decide to be a Human.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

The description says they are typically a nonplayer class, so I would allow you to make it a cleric if they started at 2nd level instead of 3rd.  You could still do a nonplayer classed one starting at 3rd level if you wanted.  I don't want henchmen replacing what a PC could do in a party, they're just a minor bit of assistance and shouldn't be the main thing you depend on.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 27, 2004)

Couple of things.

First of all, I recall somebody mentioning the Urban Ranger variant from the MotW.  There's a better version in the Unearthed Arcana book which I thought I'd put up.  If nothing else, it's made from the 3.5 ranger rather than 3.0.


*Class Skills*: Elimate Knowledge(Nature), Knowledge(Dungeoneering), and Survival.  Add Gather Information, Knowledge(Local), and Sense Motive.

_Class Features_
The urban ranger has all the standard ranger class features, except as noted below.

*Animal Companion:* An urban ranger cannot have an animal larger than Medium as his animal companion.

*Urban Tracking:* An urban ranger does not gain the Track feat at 1st level.  Instead, he gains the Urban Tracking feat (which I'll post information on if you decide to use this), which allows him to use Gather Information to track down a missing person, suspect, or other individual within a community.

*Wild Empathy:* An urban ranger adds only one-half his class level to wild 
empathy checks, reflecting his limited connection with the natural world.

*Favored Enemy:* At the DM's discretion, an urban ranger may slect an organization instead of a creature type as his favored enemy.  For example, a creature might select a particular thieves' guild, merchant house, or even the city guard.  The favored enemy bonuses would apply to all members of the chosen organzation, regardless of their creature type or subtype.

*Spellcasting:* The urban ranger's spell list is different from the standard ranger list.  The following spells are eliminated from the urban ranger's spell list: _animal messenger, charm animal, detect animals or plants, speak with animals, bear's endurance, hold animal, snare, speak with plants, command plants, diminish plants, plant growth, reduce animal, tree shape, water walk, commune with nature,_ and _tree stride._
In exchange, the urban ranger adds the following spells to his class spell list: 1st - _comprehend languages, detect chaos/good/evil/law, detect doors, message;_ 2nd - _ detect thoughts, knock, locate object, eagle's splender;_ 3rd - _discern lies, invisibility, speak with dead, tongues;_ 4th - _dimensional anchor, locate creature, Mordenkainen's faithful hound, true seeing._

*Woodland Stride:* An urban ranger does not gain this ability.

*Swift Tracker(Ex):* Beginning at 8th level, an urban ranger may make a Gather Information check for his Urban Tracking feat every half hour without takign the normal -5 penalty.

*Camouflage:* An urban ranger does not gain this ability.

*Hide in Plain Sight(Ex):* An urban ranger may use this ability in any area, whether natural terrain or not.


Tell me if you decide to use it and I'll post the information about Urban Tracking.

Second of all...um...is the Dhampir going to be open about what he is?  Thing is, it suddenly occured to me that being quasi-undead in an area where the average peasant is terrified of an undead apocalypse of sorts might prove a tad risky.


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 27, 2004)

No, I won't be open about it at all. I still have to finish the background, but just to let you in on sort of the play style. I'm going to be working in the police department as a paper-jockey, hiding my condition, but trying to use the facilities to gather information. Basically my characters goal is to hunt down the vampire that spawned him... not really knowing what he intends to do when he finds him, but preparing himself for whatever the situation may be. So he spends a lot of his time in the police department training with the Hunter squad or whatever they may be. I sort of force myself as an apprentice to one of the hunters, but I don't ever show how strong I actually I am. So I'm perceived as maybe sort of an annoying clerk that spends a little too much time pretending that he can hang with the big boys....

That's also the reason why I made my bluff skill so high.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 27, 2004)

Works for me.  Just as well - I wasn't sure how Orum would have handled your existence anyway.  Now I can just ignore that problem until it inevitably comes up.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

It will definately add some tension to the party if clues are ever discovered that make people suspect that someone isn't as mortal as they seem...and tension is  a fun part of Ravenloft .


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Would you have more info on Hala, for the deity?  I am looking at Rogue2/Cleric3/Anatomist1  Works out beautifully, but need to spend some feats....2 to be exact...Also, do these deities have preferred weapons, as in the regular 3.5 PHB?


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 28, 2004)

What do you need to spend your 2nd feat on? You'll get Heal with Cleric and you just have to spend the 1 feat to get access to Knowledge (Anatomy)....


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Salzorin said:
			
		

> What do you need to spend your 2nd feat on? You'll get Heal with Cleric and you just have to spend the 1 feat to get access to Knowledge (Anatomy)....



Playing a Human, so I get 4 feats in all by 6th level.  One is going to be University Education, so that ALL Knowledge Skills are now Class Skills.

Another has to be Skill Focus Heal for Anatomist

That leaves 2 feats left to dish out...


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

I posted some info on hala.....go to my site again and go to hala.jpg

Yes the gods in Ravenloft have favored weapons and I can list them for you if needed...but they don't really matter unless you take War domain I believe.  Oh and Hala's weapon is dagger....so that works out fine for you .


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 28, 2004)

Just a suggestion Fangor... I'm sure you're already thinking about it. But the fact that you get proficiency, focus and spec for free within the use of knives/daggers really lends itself to you taking two-weapon fighting and getting an extra attack for the cost of -2/-2 .... and then you could possibly add 2 weapon defense onto that later which would be pretty cool.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Salzorin said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion Fangor... I'm sure you're already thinking about it. But the fact that you get proficiency, focus and spec for free within the use of knives/daggers really lends itself to you taking two-weapon fighting and getting an extra attack for the cost of -2/-2 .... and then you could possibly add 2 weapon defense onto that later which would be pretty cool.



Yes, I was thinking that, but 2wpn fighting has pre-req of DEX15...which is kinda tight right now...as I have it listed as 15 for the time being....I could take my CON back down to 10, losing 6 HP's but making DEX 15, and getting access to 2 wpn fighting...but I am unsure as to how much combat this character would be seeing.  

Stats at the moment are 
STR 12
DEX 14
CON 12
INT 14
WIS 16
CHA 12


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 28, 2004)

You could lower Strength (and maybe Consitution) and take Weapon Finesse along with the Two-Weapon Fighting.


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 28, 2004)

Well the numbers you have now total out to 34 points, not 32... but remember about your lvl 4 bonus point? You could make it your lvl 6 feat...
So if you drop your con to 10 so you're only at 32 points and then use your bonus point to up dex by 1 at lvl 4, you could get the feat at 6


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 28, 2004)

Yeah, i agree with GC... weapon finesse would be another good feat to take.


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 28, 2004)

Ah, disregard the first part of what I said. Just realized that your bonus point was in wisdom...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Cerebus, in the Anatomis info, it states:

*[font=TimesNewRoman,Bold]Spells per Day:​*​[/font]The Anatomist gains a +1 level to a single chosen spell casting class of his choice that he already possesses each time he advances in level.​
So here is my question:​
If I was a fourth level cleric, would I gain spells of a 5th level cleric.  More precise, would I gain the ability to cast the 3rd level spells that a 5th level cleric would?​


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 28, 2004)

Don't want to pre-empt the DM, but yeah... when it says you gain a level in the casting class, it means that when you gain an anatomist level your effective cleric level also goes up... so you go up on the spell progression chart too.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Salzorin said:
			
		

> Don't want to pre-empt the DM, but yeah... when it says you gain a level in the casting class, it means that when you gain an anatomist level your effective cleric level also goes up... so you go up on the spell progression chart too.




Exactly.  This is just a mechanic thrown in so that you wouldn't have to write up a new table to describe spell progression and such for every prestige class.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

So would that in effect make my Cleric level go up, for all purposes including saves increases to Reflex, Fortitude, and Will?


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> So would that in effect make my Cleric level go up, for all purposes including saves increases to Reflex, Fortitude, and Will?




No.  That is taken into account on the Anatomist's table of progression.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 28, 2004)

I was looking over Salzorin's character, and I have a question about Dhampirs.  Do they still get the full 6 hit dice at 6th level?  Most monster races lose a hit die here or there, so that by the time they reach their full power their level equals their hit dice plus the level adjustment for the race.  And their HD is just standard monster hit dice, not levels in a class.  Is this working differently than that?

I'm also curious what the +4 misc. modifier to all his skills is for.  Whatever it is, I want one.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Trying to get equipment squared away, and was wondering what the CuL entry on the weapons is for.

Also, since this is a different class, what kind of weapons would best suit her?  She has specialization in knives, but wanted something a little more suitable rather than a plain Dagger.  I was thinking of having her buy a set of surgical knives, masterwork of course, for benifit in surgury...and autopsies.  Trenchcoat, with a few extra pockets would be nice.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

I've adjusted Dhampirs so that they level as a Monstrous Humanoid using a variation of the Savage Species rules.  So each level of Dhampir gained they pick up another d8 hps.  The skill modifier is listed in the Denizens of the Dark rule book as a +6 but I have lowered it to +4 for now.  I may leave it at that rather than have the PC level into the full bonus once they reach 8th level.
If it concerns anyone that this monstrous class seems unbalanced in any way I can simply remove it or change it....so please let me know now.

Fangor you have to choose a deity if you are going to be a cleric.  Also...there is no deity in the Northern or Southern core (which are the ones available to you) that have access to the domains of Death and Healing.  You will need to adjust for this.

Closest thing to a scalpel I can think of would be a straight razor that is listed in the new equipment in the Ravenloft PHB.  You could buy some of those and just call them scalpels instead if you like.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Fangor you have to choose a deity if you are going to be a cleric. Also...there is no deity in the Northern or Southern core (which are the ones available to you) that have access to the domains of Death and Healing. You will need to adjust for this.
> 
> Closest thing to a scalpel I can think of would be a straight razor that is listed in the new equipment in the Ravenloft PHB. You could buy some of those and just call them scalpels instead if you like.



I was under the impression that Clerics do not have to choose a deity.  3.5PHB page 32, right column, second full paragraph starting with "If your cleric is not devoted..."

I chose Death and Healing  due to the fact that my character has a morbid fascination with death, undead, and stuff like that.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Ah I should have probably specified then...I would rather all clerics have a deity so that they have some sort of basic ethos to follow and a way of explaining where their clerical powers are granted from.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 28, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Trenchcoat, with a few extra pockets would be nice.




Female in a trenchcoat?  People are going to think we're sisters   (I put down that Natalie, my character, wears a trenchcoat when on the job in my "appearance" section).  That's cool, though... we girls have to stick together in this man's occupation.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 28, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> If it concerns anyone that this monstrous class seems unbalanced in any way I can simply remove it or change it....so please let me know now.




It only concerns me if it concerns anyone else.  Then I'd back them up.  Otherwise, I have no problem with varying power levels among the PCs.  It's all about telling an interesting story for me.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Ethics?  ETHICS??  What are those?

Kidding, my character was more of a loner.  At early age, it seems that she saw a loved one murdered.  Since then she tried being sneaky about her ways, following the guards/police to various crime scenes and trying to get close enough to determine if it was the same murderer of her lost one.  She learned to read the crime scene, and the bodies.  The police/guards always told her to get out of there, that it ws no place for a child.  After trying to learn a few tricks such as search, spot, gather info, and toher things to help her get clues, her studies in the university taught her that knowledge was power.  With that, she began her own studies, puring forth from various materials.  Many books on various acts of death and such brought her to various deities and she could not choose one to follow, for she was torn between the living and the dead.  She wanted to understand death, in all of its intricate details, and yet find a way to beat it.  She studied healing arts, as well as the arts of the undead and reanimation.  She wanted to grant those that could not cross over the chance to do so, by controlling them, and even sometimes having them exact their revenge against their murderers.  With the study of both sides of the coin, she had to balance them as best she could, but leaning more towards death and its powers.

But if you want me to choose, I guess I would like something with the Death Domain as an option...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Female in a trenchcoat? People are going to think we're sisters  (I put down that Natalie, my character, wears a trenchcoat when on the job in my "appearance" section). That's cool, though... we girls have to stick together in this man's occupation.



Well, I could say it's a "lab coat"


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> It only concerns me if it concerns anyone else.  Then I'd back them up.  Otherwise, I have no problem with varying power levels among the PCs.  It's all about telling an interesting story for me.



 My other ideas for possible balance on the Dhampir were to make all skills cross-class skills...and as I said before to limit the modifier to the skills I listed waaaay back in this thread to only +4.  Time will tell if this is needed or not.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 28, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Couple of things.
> 
> First of all, I recall somebody mentioning the Urban Ranger variant from the MotW.  There's a better version in the Unearthed Arcana book which I thought I'd put up.  If nothing else, it's made from the 3.5 ranger rather than 3.0.




That looks much better thought out than the one in MotW.

Cerebus, is it ok by you?


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Yup looks just fine to me.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Will you allow items from the Arms and Equipment Guide?

I was thinking of getting some Dastana's, :
Pair of metal bracers can be worn in addition to some types of armour to provide an additional armour bonus that stacks with both foundation and shield armour worn.  Can only be used with padded, leather, or chain shirt armour.  Must have armour Proficiency light to use without penalty.

And I was wanting to get a set of Surgical Tools.  Possibly cost 50gp, as a MW set of tools.  Has all the things I need to perform surgeries.  Also, for autopsies, I would also buy a Coroner's kit, (Again, 50gp for MW Tools).  All of these items are at your discretion, but I am working on trying to finish this asap.  What about a crime scene kit?  Just wanted to know what all would be allowed to purchase and prices.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

I am not allowing anything from the Arms and Equipment guide because I feel a great deal of it is overpowered.

The Chirurgery kit that is listed in Van Richten's Arsenal is probably the closest thing to what you are wanting.  It adds +2 to heal check for 10 applications or +2 to search checks for checking a body for clues (unlimited uses for checking bodies).  The cost is listed at 75 gp and since there is no Masterwork version I'll make one that adds +4 to heal checks, +2 to body search checks (Anatomist's get a +2 to autopsies for using MW tools already so no need to improve this) and 20 uses for healing.  It will cost 375 gp.

As for a crime scene kit I don't think technology is advanced enough to provide much that could be called a kit so there isn't one available.


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 28, 2004)

the downsides to going dhampir, just so it doesn't appear as advantageous as some of the numbers make it seem:

1. I can't gain a level in a class until level 9 because of the 8 level adjustment. Which means while my abilities are rather good I don't get very many skills to go along with them. I'm naturally tough, but I like the training a class offers.

2. Sunlight. I lose my damage reduction and my regeneration in natural sunlight, as well as my ability to charm via Domination, my children of the night summoning ability, spider climb, resistance, and the bonus slam attack I receive.

3. Feeding. I have to find food sources, keep my cover and do it in such a way that I don't provoke Power checks. If I don't feed within a week I lose all of my abilities as with sunlight, but the stat bonuses I receive normally begin to deteriorate.

4. I have to remain unknown. Whereas everyone else doesn't have to hide their heritage... if the community were to find out about me, I would be burned at the stake or run out of town... which brings up an issue, that despite my supernatural power, I can't really use it freely in fear that people would become too suspicious. So even though I can push an object that weighs over a ton... if someone were to see me do something like that, I'd be in a lot of trouble.

I know the stats look intimidating... but look at my to hit bonuses on my different attacks. They're equivalent to that of our fighter. Yes, I have a 19,18,17,16 and 15 point stat.... but I can't cast spells, I can't track, I lack a lot of skills, even though I excel heavily at the few skills I do know. I think you'll like the character a little bit more after I finish my background... it's rather interesting and offers a few more interesting dynamics regarding my Outcast rating.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

What point buy would you like me to use for the henchman?  And should I go with the DM's guide to NPC's and starting gold?


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

I'll create the henchman.  Just tell me what class you could like, either:
3rd level non-PC class (such as Expert or Warrior)
or
2nd level PC class

I would rather do it this way to hide most of the true nature of your henchman.  They will assist you to the extent of their abilities, but won't reveal all of their secrets.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 28, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> If it concerns anyone that this monstrous class seems unbalanced in any way I can simply remove it or change it....so please let me know now.




So long as we don't end up acting at night 80% of the time for no apparent reason other than, "Well, it's better for the Dhampir this way...though none of you actually know that in character...," I really don't mind.  After all, most his bonuses crap out in sunlight.
With most the group being human, it's just not going to make much sense for us to move about in the dark much.  Speaking of which; does everybody know about Outcast Rating and what it does?  Admitidly, it only affects one of you so far...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> I'll create the henchman. Just tell me what class you could like, either:
> 3rd level non-PC class (such as Expert or Warrior)
> or
> 2nd level PC class
> ...



I was looking at just making it a normal henchman.  Probably Expert - something to do with helping out in the autopsies and other deeds with the dead.  I don't think my character would be hanging around anything else, so Warrior, Aristocrat, and most of the others are out.  That leaves Expert, Adept and Commoner as the most likely.  I went with Expert, so that he would be able to be a second repository of information when I needed it for various things like Monsters and such.  But that's up to you.  I am sure whatever history you give him, it will be interesting.

My character sheet is all messed up.  I will edit it and fix it tomorrow.  I seriously need sleep!  I will go with the MW Chirugury Kit, some books on various topics that I study, and I am still trying to spend the rest where I would need it.  Such as Sewing needles, leeches, syringes, and magnifying glass.

Will be done tomorrow.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 28, 2004)

Give him a hunchbacked graverobber with a limp.  Every good crazed coroner needs one of those.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Ok Expert it is then.  I'll post his equipment, brief backstory, and some of it's areas of expertise (skills and such) in the Rogue's Gallery after work this evening.  Any preference to gender or does it not matter?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Ok Expert it is then. I'll post his equipment, brief backstory, and some of it's areas of expertise (skills and such) in the Rogue's Gallery after work this evening. Any preference to gender or does it not matter?



No real preference...although having a male henchman for a female character would be just...


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

I'll uh...make it a "her" then .


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Most of my character is fixed, as the format was all messed up in the gallery.  I have to add the items that we discussed.  I can't think of anything else to add, so if anyone can find something that would respective of an anatomist character, please provide info.  I already get a +15 heal Check mod without the kits. Gotta love that!

As for the spells, I got cure wounds, which is a little on the border.  But I figured that with her skills of Improved Healing and Accelerated Healing, that she would have acces to these.

Let me know what you guys think...


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 28, 2004)

Well you still need to do some more work on the formatting... but it looks pretty good.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 28, 2004)

A few more questions for ya Cerebus:

Any recommendations on races/organizations for Favored Enemy?

Any recommendations for languages?

Which types of DR should I expect to have to penetrate regularly?


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Fangor:

The rules concerning deity/PC alignment and spontaneous casting for Clerics is a little hard to understand for Ravenloft, so I'm going to simplify it .  Before a cleric was only given then choice of what spell they could spontaenous cast (cure or harming) if they followed a neutral deity...I'll make it so that ALL clerics choose whether they will spontaneous cast cure or cause harm spells.  This in turn will also affect whether you Turn or Command undead.

So I need to know which you would like:
1) Spontaneous cast Cure spells, Turn undead (inherently a more "good" path)
2) Spontaneous cast Cause Wounds spells, Command undead (inherently a more "evil" path)

If you choose #1 you will probably want to change what spells you currently have memorized...whereas #2 won't need much if any changes.  Using heal spells before your accelerated Heal skill won't ever hurt, because your enhanced skills are more beneficial after combat when people have a lot longer to rest.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> A few more questions for ya Cerebus:
> 
> Any recommendations on races/organizations for Favored Enemy?
> 
> ...



 The first question is a bit hard to answer because there will likely not be any large organizations present that you would have enough animosity towards to pick as an Enemy.  Some organizations you are likely to run into are: Police, the Kargat (the Darkon darklord's secret police), any of the various groups following the Ravenloft Deities (most prominent being The Eternal Order, Ezra, Hala and The Lawgiver), a few Merchant guilds, one or two thief and assassin societies, maybe a Mercenaries guild...  I hate to give a cop out answer and say pick human..but since even Darkon has a 75% population of humans that might be the way to go.

Languages: Darkonese of course, then maybe Mordentish, Balok.  Racial languages may be of some limited use if you have languages to spare.

I'm probably tired but what does DR mean?


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

double post


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

I forgot that Darkon is much more tolerant of other races so I am going to lower the Outcast Rating of all races by 1 (to a minimum of 1) as long as you stay in the Darkon domain.

I could make it lower than this, because Darkon is said to have no real racism or somesuch, but I still want to roleplay a semi-xenophobic society.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 28, 2004)

I was already planning on taking human, I'm just trying to figure a likely target for the second enemy. (aberration, shapeshifter and undead are all on the list...)

Is "Darkonese" the same as "Common"?

DR = Damage Reduction.

I.E. are we more likely to be fighting were-critters (DR n/Silver), demons (DR n/Cold Iron) or constructs (DR n/Adamantine)?


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 28, 2004)

I think it was supposed to be DR for Damage Reduction


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 28, 2004)

Heh, looks like Pyrex and I refreshed for post at the same time.... You may have won this time, but I shall win the war!


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 28, 2004)

Pyrex, there is no Common in Ravenloft due to the domain segregation of the world. Since it's difficult to pass between domains, there is no Common language between them all. Instead, each area has a common between them (Darkons is Daronese). So, rather then take racial languages, it might be a better idea to take languages from the different domains.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I was already planning on taking human, I'm just trying to figure a likely target for the second enemy. (aberration, shapeshifter and undead are all on the list...)
> 
> Is "Darkonese" the same as "Common"?
> 
> ...



 Choose whatever suits your fancy....because I'm not really sure what would happen if two favored enemies stack (such as a Human in the Kargat when you have both as an enemy).

Yes Darkonese counts as common for the Darkon domain.

Werecreatures will likely be the worst thing you will encounter for a while because demons are quite a bit outside of your league.  I could see constructs coming up once in a while, but not very often because they are complicated to make.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Fangor:
> 
> The rules concerning deity/PC alignment and spontaneous casting for Clerics is a little hard to understand for Ravenloft, so I'm going to simplify it . Before a cleric was only given then choice of what spell they could spontaenous cast (cure or harming) if they followed a neutral deity...I'll make it so that ALL clerics choose whether they will spontaneous cast cure or cause harm spells. This in turn will also affect whether you Turn or Command undead.
> 
> ...



With my choices for Alignment and location, I don't see how I could get choice #1, but we do need a healer in combat as well.

So if I went with Ezra, I could get Destruction and Healing Domains?  That would be ok with me, as I would have damaging spells, plus healing spells.  Too bad I can't animate dead....  We need the healer, so I will go with that, if that's ok.

So now it looks like I am devoted to Ezra, (What's his/her preferred weapon?), with the domains of Destruction and Healing.  That should give me the Smite bonues, and healing spells cast at +1 Level...NICE!!!

Let me know if that's correct before I go and modify the character sheet...

Guess that also means I Turn Undead now


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> With my choices for Alignment and location, I don't see how I could get choice #1, but we do need a healer in combat as well.
> 
> So if I went with Ezra, I could get Destruction and Healing Domains?  That would be ok with me, as I would have damaging spells, plus healing spells.  Too bad I can't animate dead....  We need the healer, so I will go with that, if that's ok.
> 
> ...



 Ezra's domains are: Mists, Destruction, Healing, Law and Protection.  Ezra's favored weapon is Longsword...but this is meaningless really as Cleric's don't get Longsword proficiency and Ezra doesn't have the War domain.  Thus the only way to use Ezra's favored weapon is if you AREN'T a cleric...so don't worry about it I guess .

I don't have my books on hand right now and I can't find domain powers listed in the 3.5 SRD...but what you described sounds correct.

A word on Animate Dead...  In a world that has such a HUGE stigma against the Undead if you were seen raising them or walking with a zombie in tow I think people would either flee in terror or rip you to pieces.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> I don't have my books on hand right now and I can't find domain powers listed in the 3.5 SRD...but what you described sounds correct.



http://www.wizards.com/d20/files/v35/SpellListI.rtf

With the SRD, go to th link for Spells I, and go down to Cleric Spells, it's around there.  Before or after the cleric spells.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 28, 2004)

Fangor: You, ah, wouldn't be wanting to cast Evil or Necromatic spells in the world of Ravenloft unless absolutely needed.  The consequences can be nasty.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Fangor: You, ah, wouldn't be wanting to cast Evil or Necromatic spells in the world of Ravenloft unless absolutely needed. The consequences can be nasty.



Thanks for the warning, as I will now use the spells for destruction and healing.  Destruction has Inflict Spells, which shouldn't be evil enough to worry about...HOPEFULLY


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Fangor:

I knew it was there...was just looking in the completely wrong place

As for the concerns of Necromantic and "evil" spells...I should briefly explain the Powers Check system to you.  Whenever you cast a spell that is primarily for evil (like say...Animate Dead) a percentile check is rolled to see if you become more corrupt.  This check is based on level of the spell and a few other things.  
Each time you fail a check you advance down the "Path of Corruption" as it is called you gain a dark boon from the evil powers of the land that increases your powers slightly.  Unfortunately ALL of these boons come with a curse associated with them (such as a large spider jumping out of your clothes whenever you cast an "Inflict" wounds spell) that becomes worse and worse as you are granted more boons.  Eventually...I think by the 6th or 7th level of corruption...you become a complete slave to the Dark Powers and are removed as a PC.

Now I want to make it clear that I am NOT telling anyone that they cannot perform actions that require Powers Checks...I am merely informing you of the consequences that come from such actions.

some more examples of when powers check would appear (please feel free to contribute to this list Gram or any other players):

- Casting a fireball at an orphanage
- using Finger of Death to kill your mailman

stuff that won't trigger a powers check

- Casting a fireball at a pack of rabid zombies
- casting Flame Strike at a mailman-returned-from-the-dead-as-a-vampire intent on drinking your blood

edit: Fangor, all inflict spells are cause for a powers check unfortunately :/


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Fangor:

At a quick glance of the Cleric spell list....Searing Light, Sound Burst, and Magic Stones are all damage oriented spells that won't provoke Powers Checks if they aren't used for some evil purpose (like killing Nuns or something).  I'm sure there are a few more...but I just wanted you to know that some do exist .


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 28, 2004)

*Urban Tracking [General]*
You can track down the location of missing persons or wanted individuals within communities.

*Benefit:* To find the trail of an individual or to follow it for 1 hour requires a Gather Information check.  You must make another Gather Information check every hour of the search, as well as each time the trail becomes difficult to follow, such as when it moves to a different area of town.
The DC of the check, and the number of checks required to track down your quarry, depends on the community size and the conditions.
If you fail a Gather Information check, you can retry after 1 hour of questioning.  The DM should roll the number of checks required secretly, so the player doesn't know exactly how long the task will require.

*Normal:* A character without this feat can use Gather Information to find out information about a particular individual, but each check takes 1d4+1 and doesn't allow effective trailing.

*Special:* A character with 5 ranks in Knowledge(Local) gains a +2 bonus on the Gather Information check to use this feat.  You can cut the time between Gather Information checks in half (30 minutes rather than 1 hour), but you take a -5 to the check.


```
[B]Community Size*          DC     Checks Required[/B]
Thorp, hamlet, village    5     1d3
Small or large town      10     1d4+1
Small or large city      15     2d4
Metropolis               20     2d4+2
[B]* = See Page 137 of the DMG.

Conditions                                                   DC Modifier[/B]
Every three creatures in the group being sought              -1
Every 24 hours party has been missing/sought                 +1
Tracked party "lies low"                                     +5
Track party matches community's primary racial demographic*  +2
Tracked party does not match community's primary or
secondary racial demographic*                                -2
[B]* = See Page 139 of the DMG.[/B]
```


----------



## Telsar (Jun 28, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Fangor: You, ah, wouldn't be wanting to cast Evil or Necromatic spells in the world of Ravenloft unless absolutely needed.  The consequences can be nasty.




I don't think that in-character we should know that.  Natalie won't be holding back on the Cause Fear or Scare spells.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Necromancy in general is frowned upon so people would know that it is bad to dabble in magic having to do with it.  As for using spells for purely evil purposes...you reap what you sow I suppose .


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 28, 2004)

Precisely.  Unless you grew up with no outside teaching for your magical skills, you should be aware that some magic is bad juju.

Dang.  Editing that table up above is a pain in the but.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> edit: Fangor, all inflict spells are cause for a powers check unfortunately :/



Awe CRAP.  MODIFICATIONS...What about Smite?  Since that is a supernatural ability, are power checks rolled?

Let me get the picture.  Of the available gods, I can choose between The Eternal Order, Ezra, Hala, and the Law Giver....right?

NE, LN, N, and LE are the corresponding alignments...I don't see her as evil, and mainly neutral, but with adherance to local laws.  That would rule out LE (Law Giver)...

Which leaves:
NE (Eternal Order) Death, Evil, Knowledge, Repose Domains
LN (Ezra) Mists, Destruction, Healing, Law, Protection Domains
N (Hala) healing, Magic, Plant Domains

Eternal Order looks a little too evil for her taste, so scratch that...

Looks like the decision is Hala or Ezra.  With regards to the Path of Corruption, what steps are in place to atone for steps in that direction?


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 28, 2004)

Atoning is more than a little complicated.  It's pretty much a huge deal if you manage to move up in the Path of Corruption.
In other words, don't plan on having some backup plan for de-eviling yourself.

Phew.  All done with editing.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Awe CRAP.  MODIFICATIONS...What about Smite?  Since that is a supernatural ability, are power checks rolled?
> 
> Let me get the picture.  Of the available gods, I can choose between The Eternal Order, Ezra, Hala, and the Law Giver....right?
> 
> ...



 Smite shouldn't trigger a check unless you use it in a bad way (Nuns again) because it isn't Necromancy and can easily be used for good or evil.

The deities you listed are correct.

In order to redeem yourself you must encounter the same sort of situation that occured when you failed a power check (book example is killing helpless captives) and do the right thing (save some helpless captives).  You must do this a certain number of times (related to the severity of the offense) and then you have a chance to roll another check and be redeemed.  You'll know if you have been redeemed because you will go back on the Path of Corruption one step and lose one of the Dark Boons granted to you...if you fail the new Powers Check you just have to try all over again to be given a new chance.


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 28, 2004)

All this talk of nun destruction makes me want to make "Grothor! The Nun Killer!" ... Grother would only remain a PC for about the length of one play session...


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 28, 2004)

Eh.  I see no big need to go into the specifics of power checks - it'd take for freakin' ever.  I will say this though.

There's a sliding scale of evil, as it were.  See, you gotta keep in mind not only what you're doing, but who you do it to.  If you brutally murder your landlord because he's a vampire and has a tendency to rip people's heads off and then eat their brains with a spoon...well...odds are, they'll be no serious reprecussion.  Only a 3% chance you fail the power check.  Do the same thing to your best buddy and those odds spike up to 10%.  That's not great, but, hey - let's be honest; chances are really low you fail that check and what are the odds you're best buddy suddenly gets a craving for brains anyway?
Do it to a little girl though just because you don't like the way she whistled as she skipped down the street and you'll find yourself automatically moving one scale down the Path of Corruption.  100%.

Honestly, you'll probably never evoke a power check with a chance higher than 10%.  Torture a villian to get information?  4%.  Steal from a random merchant so you can buy that magical sword you want?  1%.  Kick the crap out of that bugbear when you know he's evil?  0%.
The only thing that's likely to screw you is if you make a mistake in whether or not someone is evil.  Like I said, it's not big deal to torture a villian.  It'd be a HUGE risk to do the same thing to some guy who you THINK is a kidnapper, only to discover he was just in the wrong place at the wrong time.  Hell, that's pretty much an automatic failure on a power check.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Yeah I'll hide the mechanics from people who don't have access to the rules for them and just inform players in private if they fail a check and what happens.

This reminds me...could I have an email address from everyone?  Since I'm not a fully register member of this forum I don't get access to PMs so when I want to talk about something privately with a player I'll need to use email.
I already have Gram's email (would you prefer I use the one I got this morning or your hotmail account?) so I need everyone elses if possible.  If you don't want them listed in the thread email me: evil_stickyATyahoo.com (AT = @)


----------



## Telsar (Jun 28, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Yeah I'll hide the mechanics from people who don't have access to the rules for them and just inform players in private if they fail a check and what happens.
> 
> This reminds me...could I have an email address from everyone?  Since I'm not a fully register member of this forum I don't get access to PMs so when I want to talk about something privately with a player I'll need to use email.
> I already have Gram's email (would you prefer I use the one I got this morning or your hotmail account?) so I need everyone elses if possible.  If you don't want them listed in the thread email me: evil_stickyATyahoo.com (AT = @)




My email is telsarATmchsi.com

But I don't check it very often.  If you write me something and I don't respond right away, a note here telling me to check my email will probably help.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 28, 2004)

Use GramcrackeredATbhlegend.com


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2004)

hmmmm, email address.....try this one....
dpuentes77AThotmail.com  I am almost always on that one.

I finished most of my characters background, and some edits on her character sheet.  I need to add a few more things, but other than that, I am almost done!!!

WOOHOO


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 28, 2004)

sdmillerATmtu.edu


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 29, 2004)

In regards to having all knowledge skills as class skills, what exactly are the different Monster Lores?

I am trying to modify my skill points to knowledge that she would have gained in her studies...

I am thinking KNowledge ML Undead 4 ranks, +2 Mod, +6 Total
That still leaves me with 5 ranks to divy up through Knowledge Skills....

ANY COMMENTS WELCOME!!!


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 29, 2004)

Monster Lore Knowledges are actually part of other ones, here's a list:
Knowledge(Arcana) - constructs, dragons, magical beasts
Knowledge(Dungeoneering) - aberrations, oozes
Knowledge(Local) - humanoids
Knowledge(Nature) - animals, fey, giants, monstrous humanoids, plants, vermin
Knowledge(Religion) - undead
Knowledge(the Planes) - outsiders & elementals

A side note on the Knowledge(the Planes)...very few people have this skill in the world of Ravenloft and thus it is a cross-class skill for ALL who take it.  Also it cannot be taken at the start of the campaign, it must be purchased later along with roleplaying in-game research of it.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 29, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Monster Lore Knowledges are actually part of other ones, here's a list:
> Knowledge(Arcana) - constructs, dragons, magical beasts
> Knowledge(Dungeoneering) - aberrations, oozes
> Knowledge(Local) - humanoids
> ...



Does that include Univeristy Education, that grants all Knowledge Skills as Class Skills?

Well, please go over my character background, make a list of things that do not go well, and I will just fix that stuff...

Other things to consider:

Languages.  What 2 languages, from the given background, would be the most appropriate?

Disable Device.  Looks like I am the only one with Ranks in it, and I sure as hell hope you aren't expecting a +5 Disable Device check to be working well with this group...

What city would I have been able to attend the University for the feat to be taken?

I believe that is it....


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 29, 2004)

Only a chosen few scholars and old books have any information on the planes, they are not found at Universities.

I would consider Draconic (language of arcane spellcasters) and then possibly a racial languages for yourself.  Only other Ravenloft unique language that you might find useful is Mordentish, because it is considered the language of literature.

I have a list of cities with Cultural Level (CL) posted somewhere earlier in this thread.  From that list any cities with say a ... 7 or 8 CL will do.

Please write up an Appearance when you can as well.  A few sentences will suffice.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 29, 2004)

Only reason he was looking for a city with a higher cultural level was because university training requires CL 9.  If you're gonna lower that to 7, then he might as well just say he trained in Darkon.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 29, 2004)

I insert some cities into the background.  Hope that helps.  I also added her description.  How much are you charging for clothes that she would need?  I am looking at labcoat, possibly extra pockets, gloves for keeping fluids off her skin when needing to, small tools for autopsies and some thread for quick patchwork on victims.  

I am assuming that they can keep things in the office that they work out of, instead of carrying around books and such...


----------



## Telsar (Jun 29, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Monster Lore Knowledges are actually part of other ones, here's a list:
> Knowledge(Arcana) - constructs, dragons, magical beasts
> Knowledge(Dungeoneering) - aberrations, oozes
> Knowledge(Local) - humanoids
> ...




Hmmm... I went by the monster lore skills given in the 3.0 Ravenloft book, instead of the 3.5 PHB.  So I guess I need to change my knowledge about aberrations, shapechangers, and undead into dungeoneering, nature, and religion... all three of which, as general subjects, my character would have very little interest in.  Wish D20 had some way of narrowing one's focus on a skill.

Hey Cerebus13, anyway I could keep my monster lore skills and get some kind of bonus compared to those with the more general skills?  I don't think Natalie would know much about making her way through dungeons, which side of a tree moss grows on, or which god makes it's priests refrain from sex.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 29, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I don't think Natalie would know much about...which god makes it's priests refrain from sex.



So she's THAT kind of gal?

Kidding...


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 29, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Choose whatever suits your fancy....because I'm not really sure what would happen if two favored enemies stack (such as a Human in the Kargat when you have both as an enemy).




Accd to the SRD you get the better of the two bonuses.

My email is Michael_AlexATmsn.com

(If anyone other than Cerebus wants to email me let me know so I can put you on my safe-list so you don't get spam-blocked).


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 29, 2004)

Telsar:

Whoops...didn't realize the 3rd edition rules had it differently.  How's this for a house rule:
Knowledge(Monster Lore) exists in two flavors...either Knowledge of a specific monster OR as Knowledge of the same groupings that exist with the 3.5 rules (you could get Knowledge(aberration, oozes) as one package).  Option #1 will afford you a +2 misc bonus on the Knowledge representing your exhaustive study of the Target monster.  Option #2 will give you a +1 misc bonus for the possible set of monsters, representing a bit less training than #1 but far more than what Knowledge(arcana) would give you.

The rules for 3.5 will still exist though so if you take ranks in Knowledge(religion) you will still know about Undead for example.

on Universities and CL:

I'd rather keep everyone in the Darkon domain if possible because I don't want to go through the sticky background writing that would allow a PC to cross from one domain to the next.  Roleplaying something like that out in the future would be more enjoyable.  So please choose a city in Darkon with a 7 or 8 CL.

Fangor:

An artisan's outfit would cover the pockets and apron/gloves needed for surgical operations, and a traveler's outfit would get you a labcoat (in place of a cloak).  Since I can't find a listing for a spool of thread anywhere so we'll just say that it costs 1 silver per spool.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 29, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Telsar:
> 
> Whoops...didn't realize the 3rd edition rules had it differently.  How's this for a house rule:
> Knowledge(Monster Lore) exists in two flavors...




The bonuses sound perfect, thanks.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 29, 2004)

Was adding up Kalri's encumbrance and realized I'll go quite a bit into Medium Load when wearing armor...so I adjusted her equipment list to show what she typically wears/carries and I can adjust that in the story (such as if she decided to don armor when hunting zombies).

Glanced at everyone's character sheets quickly and Pyrex's is the only one who goes over light load by a significant amount.  This isn't a huge issue however because I'm sure your character does not wander around on day to day business with a backpack full of tools, rations, and bedding supplies .


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah I noticed that myself and figured I might have to break down my listing a little more specifically.  I don't really expect to need to haul the bedroll around when apprehending criminals... 

(on the other hand, I do still need to add another couple of weapons and finish up my char...)


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 29, 2004)

I've been discussing this with Cerebus, and we've sort of decided that it'd be a bad idea to go forward with the Dhampir just because it might cause too many problems within the party. And since we won't know if it's balanced or not until we get into actual gameplay. I'm discussing a fun alternative with him now. It goes a little outside of the books listed, but it's a build I've wanted to try for a very long time. Basically, since we don't have a breaking and entering/tumbling/climbing/pocket picking sort of infiltration guy yet, I'll be going heavy rogue. As a fun twist, though, I'll hopefully be going with the Master Thrower prestige class. I figure that'll be more fun than having three heavy melee-centric characters. Once I get to Master Thrower (Won't be able to get a level in it until 7) I should be fairly combat effective.

I've got most of the character drawn up already, so if Cerebus can finish our corespondance I can hopefully get him up tonight and not delay things any longer...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 29, 2004)

Salzorin said:
			
		

> I've got most of the character drawn up already, so if Cerebus can finish our corespondance I can hopefully get him up tonight and not delay things any longer...



Damn, and I thought I was the one delaying things... 

Cerebus, in regards to the books, you said multiply the difference in CL of the items wanted by 100%.  Does this mean that I can get printed books for 20gp a piece, considering I am from a CL8 town?  Just wondering, so that I can update her profile with a few books for her collection.  Herbs are a nice touch, on the expert.  I like it!  The addition of craft alchemy is also a nice touch as well.  Very in line with what I had in mind.  I will go over my character again later this evening and flesh out any additions to her equipment and finalize everything.  Sounds like a great group, can't wait to start using her.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 29, 2004)

After some consideration it would probably be better to allow a normal PC with an odd Prestige class than a Dhampir in the campaign.

Fangor:

You are correct.  An example:
gadgetA 10gp     CL 7+
gadgetB 10gp     CL 8+

If you went to a CL 6 town to buy these B would cost 200% more, or 30 gp.  A would cost 100% more, or 20 gp.

Don't worry about the minor delays for now...I'm still trying to get AutoREALM (my mapping program thingie) working correctly and then I'm going to post up a 3 or 4 block map of the area of the city you will be living in.

Question for everyone...
Where would you prefer to live in the city?  Apartment...house...barracks...etc.  Since you will all be employed one way or another by the police department I will simply garnish whatever wage you are given based on what living space you choose.  I'm asking this so when I create a map I can give PCs places to live on it.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 29, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> After some consideration it would probably be better to allow a normal PC with an odd Prestige class than a Dhampir in the campaign.
> 
> Fangor:
> 
> ...



I am thinking that this is a promotion, so possibly a house or apartment would suffice.  I am also thinking that she may even rent out a room to her apprentice Kalri, since they will be working together...how's that sound?

And I am assuming that you are saying printed books are available.  I will buy a few, and name them accordingly.  If you see anything that you won't allow, let me know.  

20gp for Book -The Human Body (Anatomy)
20gp for Book - The Achorites Guide (Deity/Religion)
20gp for Book - The Healers Guide (Heal)
20gp for Book - The Herbalists Guide (Profession)
20gp for Book - Searching for the Answer (Search/Spot)

Each one of the books I am listing has a minimum of 5 ranks in the associated skill.  Sort of justifying why she has those listed as higher ranking, due to her studying.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 29, 2004)

Anton (my PC) would prefer to live in the city.  Probably in an apartment.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 29, 2004)

Fangor:

The books are fine as long as they have no in game effect other than for roleplaying a level increase.  (ie. you spend some time studying your books to increase your anatomy skill)  Spending some time with other experienced PCs and a library will also be useful for this...but we'll roleplay those situations when you all gain a level.

You can probably afford a small house with 3 rooms.  A larger common room and two bedrooms...then you could rent the bedroom to your assistant.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 29, 2004)

Fangor, I was taking a look at your PC and it looks like you have too many feats.

Also, how'd you qualify for Weapon Specialization w/o any Ftr levels?


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 29, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Fangor, I was taking a look at your PC and it looks like you have too many feats.
> 
> Also, how'd you qualify for Weapon Specialization w/o any Ftr levels?



 The two extra feats are from the Anatomist Prestige class.  I've posted a link to the download for it somewhere earlier in the thread if you wanna give it a look.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 29, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Question for everyone...
> Where would you prefer to live in the city?  Apartment...house...barracks...etc.  Since you will all be employed one way or another by the police department I will simply garnish whatever wage you are given based on what living space you choose.  I'm asking this so when I create a map I can give PCs places to live on it.




A roomy apartment sounds good, something my dread companion "Perspie" can fly around in a little, and fly out of easily, perhaps with a skylight.  Probably something as nice as I can get and still be close to the seedier elements of town, taverns and gambling dens and such.


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep... they get focus and spec for free.. it's a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 29, 2004)

Pyrex:
Yes, nice feats for free, I couldn't resist. 

Cerebus:
I would go with the house, as she would need more room than an apartment, due to her gathering of books, and all kinds of odds and ends in her possession. Should I note the charge on her character sheet, as I believe that would cost 1000gp for a small house as such. Or are you charging a monthly fee?

I also was wondering if Daggers count as knives? That's what my character bought, and modified the description to show them as scalpels. 

Thanks for the help...


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 29, 2004)

I haven't found rules for them anywhere else...
The closest thing to them that I can think of is the straight razor listed in the Ravenloft PHB.  Only difference in it to a dagger is that it's critical threat is 20/x3 instead of 19-20/x2 and they can't be thrown...

Opinions from people on what stats to use?  I'm leaning towards the straight razor stats because I don't see anyone throwing a scalpel all that effectively.

Also Fangor don't worry about the cost of the house.  It won't be anything too spectacular so I can just garnish the wage you receive each month to rent it...as owning it would be too expensive.


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 29, 2004)

Disregard


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 29, 2004)

I'd go with the straight razors.  Makes more sense.

Housing: Presumably, there's some sort of communial guard barracks or something.  Orum'd be staying there.
If there isn't...well...*shrug*
Just a random, small rented apartment.  No frills.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 29, 2004)

Edit: Blasted double posting.


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 30, 2004)

Just posted my new character. Appearance and Background will be in within a few hours.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 30, 2004)

Finally got the hang of most of the main functions in this drawing program, so I threw up some drafts of several blocks of the city.  Just navigate yourself to my tripod website: 

<myusername>.tripod.com

I've put a basic webpage up that links to the maps and gives em a quick description.  I don't have that many labels up for the buildings yet because I haven't decided exactly what to put where...but it gives you an idea of your immediate surroundings.  Keep in mind that this is only a portion of the city, I will add new sections when we've explored something fully enough to warrant it.


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 30, 2004)

Appearance, Background and even a short Personality description are all up. Whew, now I'm not being a hold-up to the game anymore.... *knock on wood*


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 30, 2004)

Was glancing at some of the character sheets again while doing up some backstory and noticed a few things:
- Telsar needs to add misc bonuses to your Knowledge(monster) skills as per the house rule I put up a few posts ago.
- Pyrex let me know when you get your bg/appearance finished, and you have a silver short sword listed under weapons but not in your equipment...is this a mistake? 
- Salzorin when you list uncanny dodge under class abilities could you describe what it does at the level you currently are? (just for easy reference)
- Fangor change the critical on the scalpels to 20/x3 to reflect them being more like a straight razor than a dagger.

No rush on these changes as they aren't required to get the game rolling..just picking some nits .

My next few posts are going to set up the backstory for how you all came to be together and how you got where you are now.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 30, 2004)

Got hung up at work so sorry about the lateness of this....

 I'll edit these as necessary and then post them at the beginning of our IC thread. I still need Pyrex's background before I can finish the last one however.

 What follows is some background and history for blending all the PCs together into a group and up into the present day. I'll do a general section first with each PCs specific background afterwords.

 General Background:

 Very recently the group of characters has been officially recognized by the police department as being a valuable team of investigators. To show their appreciation they leased a building to house their operations in along with a small staff of scribes and guards at the investigators disposal. The building is not very large but it is clean and free of vermin, along with being housed in a relatively clean business section of the city. The beginnings of a residential block of housing is south of the building where many of the investigators are housed. To the east and southeast are some slightly more rundown sections of the city but with the help of the city guard housed in a barracks nearby and their new Captain, a Mr. Ernest Deningrate, conditions have begun to improve. The PCs are expected to investigate more complicated crimes in this "slums" area when the city guard cannot do the job themselves in addition to crime associated with the rest of the city. (The PCs new building was chosen, in part, to be located here because of a rash of strange murders that have been occuring in the rundown section).

 The IC thread will begin with the characters being introduced to the guard Captain of this section Ernest, along with their police liaison to the Mayor (Mr. Arthur Pettigrew). After introductions a tour of the surrounding area will begin.

 Specific Background for Telsar's PC - Inspector Natalie Bayne:

 Natalie had already been working with the police department for a few years before meeting any of the rest of the crew. Thanks to the connections her semi-retired foster father, James Neabaum, has with various organizations Natalie was able to request and receive help in various areas of law enforcement when required. At first she largely did her job on her own but after a few brushes of violence with some local thugs her foster father insisted she work begin working with other people more. After a few failed partners Natalie obtained the assistance of Orum, an accomplished soldier, and Anton the warrior-tracker. A few months of solved and unsolved crimes passed and the intrepid band encountered a difficulty of having to break into a well guarded house of an underworld criminal. Some time was spent negotiating with contacts within the police department and a suitable candidate to help with the job, Quilan, was presented. The job went off without a hitch and another compatriot was found.
 Months again flowed by until the resolution of a large case involving an extortion ring was brought to a close. In recognition of all the hard work and long hours put in by the tired band the police department gave them the lease to a new building to begin an official investigative group. Natalie was hired on for her brilliant undercover work and knowledge of arcane magic. Given a cozy upstairs apartment with a nice skylight that Perspie would enjoy, Natalie prepared herself for her new job.

 Specific Background for Gramcrackered's PC - Orum Holt:

 Conscripted into Viaki soldiery at a young age Orum was quickly singled out from the other recruits for a more arduous training program. Many months of tired slogging through exercises clouded his mind and he began to forget bits and pieces of his day. An onslaught of migraine headaches made him forget about this however as he attributed it all to the stress of his training. Orum's discharge from the training program came a few weeks later after an incident with another trainee. One evening after drinking a bit too much Orum and his disagreeable peer got into a wrestling match at a local tavern and where both promptly thrown out into the rain. Orum staggered back to his bunk to sleep off the drink, but awoke later to find himself towering over the broken and wheezing body of his opponent from the tavern. Confused and still slightly drunk Orum fled from the scene, which was strangly covered up by his superiors. To spare themselves an embarassment Orum's commanding officers rushed him into service of the town guard before any questions could be asked.
 Orum worked some of the typical patrols and guard stations for a few months after leaving training. Becoming a bit bored with all the tedium he applied to the special bodyguard position for an up and coming investigator that people were speaking of. Pleasantly surprised when he got the job Orum soon became intrigued with the intellectual work of solving crimes that was so much different than what he had learned in his soldiery training. The job was not without violence however and Orum found himself busy more often than not.
 After a break in a long and tiring case Orum was invited to lead the small guard detail for the new investigative unit that was being established. Honored to take the position Orum moved his personal belongings into the barracks he was assigned to and prepared to tour the area.

 Specific Background for Salzorin's PC - Quilan Dryburough

 Quilan's, or "Quill" as his friends call him, humble roots began with a travelling circus. Other performers encouraged him to become a buffoon because of his rediculously short stature made for a comical appearance when wearing the proper costume, but Quill had a particular talent for throwing things and soon apprenticed to the knife throwing act. Mastering the complicated routine in a short amount of time Quill soon became bored with the act and looked for new thrills to entertain himself. After viewing some of the rich atire of audiences in certain locales Quill decided to try his hand at burglary. Using the circus as a distraction for his marks Quill took to breaking into houses to amass wealth to spend on grandiose dreams and frivalous things. His small size and nimble hands made breaking and entering child's play, until he was caught breaking into a police officer's home in Viaki however. Resigned to his fate of being executed Quill was surprised when the police offered to hire him on to infiltrate secure criminal establishments. Unable to refuse the offer Quill was soon put to work breaking into the homes of criminals instead of the innocent.
 Years passed and Quill became annoyed with being unable to gain the respect of many of the police he worked with. Constant "short jokes" annoyed him to no end, but he soon found people to work for who respected him when he was hired by a group of investigators looking to break into a well guarded criminal home. Pulling off the job flawlessly Quill was given steady work, and respect, from the group of investigators.
 Months of work culminated in a string of investigations into an band of criminals that was extorting money from many local businesses. Many weeks of hard work ended with Quill and the rest of the group rounding up the last of the villains and throwing them into jail. As a reward for his dedication Quill was given a new apartment to live in, bigger than the broom closet he used to hang his hat in, and a job as "Specialized Infiltrator" of a new anti-crime organization. Quill couldn't pass up the offer, not with a name like that, so he moved his belongings into his new home and got ready to explore his new surroundings.

 Specific Background for Fangor the Fierce's PC - Alyson (and her assistant Kalri)

 With the pain of her father's death still fresh in her mind Alyson took to the work of being a disciple of Ezra with a particular "zeal". When not busy with prayer or study of the faith she would pour over books and manuscripts about every aspect of the mortal body, dead or alive. Time spent reading old memoirs of a detective from long ago detailing how to determine the origins of a crime from what is left at the scene or on a dead body gave her a lot of clever insight. The local police soon came to call on her for help dealing with crimes of violence, whether it was to help heal the sick in the aftermath or to examine the bodies of dead victims. Finding time spent with other acolytes of Ezra to be tedious and time consuming she soon began to withdraw to her own room more and more to pursue private studies of old literature.
 Eventually she became to come out of her shell slightly when she was able to apprentice under a local Anatomist, Phineas Kuint, who was getting on in his years and wanted to pass his knowledge on before he retired. It was here that she met Natalie and the rest of the group because her Anatomist mentor was often helping the police by studying bodies and violent crime scenes. As the months progressed Alyson often did more and more of the work required of the investigative group or the police as her mentor Phineas was getting old and spent more time reading than working. Phineas soon granted her the title of being a full Anatomist and declared his retirement from the profession. He is still called upon occasionally for a particularly puzzling case but can be most often found in his garden tending flowers.
 Alyson was forced to take on an assistant to help with the load of violent crimes and corpses that were stemming from a large and violent extortion ring in the area. Alyson did not regret the help of her new friend, Kalri, however as she found her to be well versed in many different areas of study. Soon Alyson and the group of investigators were able to break the case and bring the perpatrators to justice...and she was granted a full promotion for her part in the work.
 Alyson was hired into the new investigative unit as their primary medical investigator, along with being a liasion to the city's morgue and hospital where she had often worked before. Given a small house to live in with enough bedrooms for Kalri and herself Alyson spent time moving her personal belongings into it...and her tools of the trade into the special section of the new office given to scientific study.

 Specific background for Pyrex's PC - Anton Laurent Bronislaw

 Joining the town guard at such a young age has given Anton a lot of time to see the various plagues that have come to Viaki and gone again.  Undead hordes, outlander bandits, and even rioting among starving peasants have all been seen by him and beaten back with the collective strength of the Guard.  His squad captain complemented him on his inborne tracking abilities used against a group of fleeing criminals in the city, and soon singled him out for more specialized training.  Anton spent several years working as a Guardsman while training to be an urban tracker, or thief-catcher as they are sometimes known, under a few different mentors.
 He soon felt confident enough to begin taking on tasks above that of a common soldier and so began inquiring around for jobs suited to a thief-catcher such as himself.  A few months of less than satisfying assignments and tragedy occured for several of his friends within the Guard as they were quietly assassinated and disposed of to cover up some dealings of the Kargat.  The Darklord Azalin's secret police both frightened and angered Anton and he vowed revenge on them one day.  In order to avoid their notice for sometime he landed a job working along with the investigator Natalie and another guardsman named Orum.  His specialized ability in reading the trails of people within the city was very valuable to his new comrades and he found himself enjoying this new job much more than his routine guard duties.
 Time passed and the Kargat faded into the back of his memory as he concentrated on using his talents to sniff out criminals wherever they lay.  A long and bloody campaign to end an extortion ring in the local area led Anton to uproot many a thieves' den in search of the proper thugs.  All the time and hard work put in finally paid off one fateful day when they rounded up the ringleaders of the band and arrested them all.
 Recognized by the police department as heroes Anton and his friends were gifted with a new office and official title as an investigative organization.  A new apartment in a new part of the city made Anton excited for his prospects for the future.  He moved his things into his new home and prepared to go meet the rest of the group for the grand tour.


----------



## Salzorin (Jun 30, 2004)

Awesome! ... Finally time to get CSI: Viaki underway!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 30, 2004)

Great work cerebus!  

Quick quesstion.  As I am also and Herbalist, do you use a listing of herbs that are available to this world and their properties?  If they are in the book, then I am going to go out and buy the Ravenloft book if I can find it.


Thanks


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 30, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Great work cerebus!
> 
> Quick quesstion.  As I am also and Herbalist, do you use a listing of herbs that are available to this world and their properties?  If they are in the book, then I am going to go out and buy the Ravenloft book if I can find it.
> 
> ...



 Hmm...good question.  Hold off until I get home this evening and browse the book a bit more, but I think you can just skip buying it for now.  From what I remember this isn't very much detail on herbs in the book, just a vague list including garlic and such, so I could just list them.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 30, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Hmm...good question. Hold off until I get home this evening and browse the book a bit more, but I think you can just skip buying it for now. From what I remember this isn't very much detail on herbs in the book, just a vague list including garlic and such, so I could just list them.



thanks for taking the time.  I saw a bunch of online stuff for various herbs and their uses, so I was wondering what herbs are available here.  Might even have a few concoctions brewed up if they prove to be useful.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 30, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> - Pyrex let me know when you get your bg/appearance finished, and you have a silver short sword listed under weapons but not in your equipment...is this a mistake?




I'll have description and background up this afternoon.
(also I'll add my missing feat and prepared spells)

Oops.  Copy/paste error.  I dropped the silver short sword and picked up silver xbow bolts instead.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jun 30, 2004)

Eh...I'd be careful with that herb idea.  Wouldn't be wantin' to give him the ability to brew potion-class items without any sort of cost or penalty.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 30, 2004)

The rules don't allow much out of it anyways from what I remember.  Any training in a Profession(X) skill just allows you to make a certain amount of money in a weeks worth of work.  I'll check around a bit and see if there is anything you can create with it that doesn't replicate one of the Creation feats.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 1, 2004)

Ok.  Anton has been updated (with appearance and background) and should be finished.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 1, 2004)

Posted the IC thread here.  For now it just has rules and the background information as I am still working on a few map details before I put up the first few IC posts.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey Cerebus13,

Great write ups.  I think the team is going to work well together.  One question before we start... we've been working together for awhile, so I'm wondering if there's any aspects of anyone's background that wouldn't be known by the team as a whole.

For my own background, I probably don't talk about my mother's death, but the least amount of research or just listening to rumors might find it out, so the group probably knows about it.  But would I, for instance, know about Orum's odd drunken fight, or Anton's antoganism with the Kargat?  I just want to be sure of what my character knows about before we start.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 1, 2004)

I'll leave that up to Pyrex and Gram to decide what they want to disclose to the other PCs.  As with Fangor's Henchwoman Kalri she is rather reluctant to talk about her family and such, so I leave it entirely up to you folks on how much you want to discuss with each other.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 1, 2004)

I like this group.  Has potential.  Did I just say that???

Anyways, I just wanted to know what types of herbs are available, even just for 'supersticion' concepts.  She would carry something, just as a keepsake that is 'rumored' to ward off the undead.  Not garlic, as that's specific to Vampires.  

As for her background, she only says that she lost a loved one at an early age.  Nothing more from her.  She is a devote individual when it comes to the topic of Undead and the art of studying bodies.  Her work is becoming her life, and she can be very protective of her ideals, when confronted.

She would actually try to learn more about Kalri, as her suspicions tell her that perhaps there is something more to this apprentice.

Having 3000+ gold left has me thinking of duplicating someone else's idea and purchasing Gloves of Dexterity+1.  With that, I could get one more increase to my Armour Save, a slightly higher initiative, and great for her Weapon Finesse feat!  How much would those cost?  I am assuming 2000 Gold Pieces for a +1 enchantment.

IC thread looks great, and I guess we will wait until we see where we are before posting....


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 1, 2004)

Fangor:

Some herbs like that I can think of off the top of my head are: belladonna, tea leaves, wolfsbane, and of course garlic.

The DMG usually only sells Gloves of Dexterity in values of +2/4/6 but since it is only a +1 I think I'll let it slide.  2000 gp is a reasonable price for them so please deduct that from your character sheet.

I've just posted my first real response in the IC thread so have at it.  I'm going to sleep so I won't get any replies in until tomorrow.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 1, 2004)

I've intentionally left some space before Anton came to Vyaki (playing off the whole memory-drain angle) for Cerebus to work with and 11 years of local history for me to fill in as it becomes relevant (and, well, because I haven't figured it out yet...)

Favored Enemy doesn't necessarily mean antogonism (well, I'm not saying it doesn't either but...  ).  What it does mean is that I've come across them often enough to know how they work, how to pick one of their agents out of a crowd, what questions to ask to track their movements within the city*, etc.

Wolfsbane is reported to be able to hold of werewolves, 
holy water/symbols to repel undead, 
some myths claim a demon can't cross a circle of salt,
fey can't stand the touch of cold iron.

As far as medicinal herbs go, foxglove (in very low doses) can be used to treat heart trouble, willow bark tea to treat a fever (naturally occuring aspirin), rosemary oil to treat headaches, and I think pomfrey can be used to reduce swelling.

That's about all the mythical-creature-repellants I can remember.

*On that note, Cerebus, since the Urban Ranger doesn't get Survival as a class skill, could I move that bonus to Gather Info instead so it works with Urban Tracking?


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 1, 2004)

What's the mythical/medicinal use for belladonna?  I knew it was pretty toxic, but didn't know it was actually useful for anything.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 1, 2004)

Werewolves.

Edit: As for Orum's background; he'll be open and willing to discuss it if asked, but he'll keep his own non-suspicious-in-the-slightest spin on things.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 1, 2004)

> *On that note, Cerebus, since the Urban Ranger doesn't get Survival as a class skill, could I move that bonus to Gather Info instead so it works with Urban Tracking?




Yeah that sounds good to me.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 1, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Hmm figures that they wouldn't have a skill list....so I'll just fudge it.
> 
> Hitdice: d8 since they are similar to clerics.
> Class skills:
> Concentration, Craft, Heal, Knowledge(anatomy), Profession, Spellcraft



No Search Skill?  Just asking  

For the character, I am updating her ranks in certain areas, as I do not think I will be needing Use Magic Device, with access to Read Magic Spells.  A few other modifications are being mode, as she is getting rid of some skills to stack up on others.  Makes her more of a specialized character, as I believe it should be.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 1, 2004)

> No Search Skill? Just asking




It may be a little unclear from the book but all of the special abilities the Anatomist gets should rely on Heal checks.  So performing an Autopsy to "search" for clues will actually use a Heal check because you aren't just digging through the body like it is a chest full of treasure .


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 2, 2004)

Gonna hold off posting until tomorrow in case Pyrex has anything to say.  I also wanted to give everyone a heads up that I am going to my parents for the weekend.  Gonna leave tomorrow around 4ish...and I should be back Monday evening.  I will have Internet access and such there so don't worry, but I may not be able to post until pretty late cuz it is a flippin 5 hours drive.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 2, 2004)

Oops, having problems with my subscriptions again it looks like.  I hadn't seen any of the new posts in the IC thread.  I'll post this morning.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 3, 2004)

Unless you insist, I'm not going to post a rehash of what everyone else has said.  Orum is ready to go; let's just leave it at that.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 3, 2004)

Heh, I know what you mean Orum... sometimes there's just nothing to be said. I always end up wasting an hour coming up with a way to say "alright, progress the story further"


----------



## Telsar (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey Cerebus13,

I have a metagame question, if you don't mind it... I assume you wouldn't want us to split up and investigate each of the 4 things on our own, right?  It's something we _could_ do, maybe each just making a preliminary investigation to find out which problem needs all of us, and which needs to be dealt with the soonest.  But if it would be too much of a headache to DM, then Natalie won't suggest it.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 4, 2004)

'Fraid a friend of mine has recently hit town on military leave.  I know it's crappy timing, but my posting rate is gonna suffer a bit for the next week and a half because of it.

Hmmm...guess I better hold off on posting right now until you say whether or not we can split up - that is pretty much my first instinct.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 5, 2004)

I went ahead and posted on the assumption that you'll want us to split up. If that's not the case, I can remedy it later.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 6, 2004)

Just got back from weekend holiday...

I don't mind if you split up since you will only have a few hours before your evening appointment at the morgue.  Kinda fun to do stuff seperate sometimes anyway....would you all like me to use spoiler tags along with black text?  That way you could only see it if you highlighted over it...kinda adds to the whole atmosphere of being seperated.

Gram:
Don't worry about slow posting, I'll try to not put anything in my posts that requires an immediate response from you (such as a question or the like).  Since the group seems to want to split up it may be a good idea for you to either tag along with one of them or to stay at the office....your choice.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 6, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> ....would you all like me to use spoiler tags along with black text?  That way you could only see it if you highlighted over it...kinda adds to the whole atmosphere of being seperated.




I don't mind either way.  I can play Natalie where she doesn't know what's going on... or really not know what's going on with the black text.  Hopefully, _eventually_ when we get back together, we can say we fill each other in on what happened and go back and read it.  Of course, there may be things the characters wouldn't tell the rest of the group.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 6, 2004)

Cerebus13, another question... should we respond in black text?  I wouldn't think so, but, what was in your message might be clear by how we respond to it.  Or should we just consciously choose not to read everyone else's posts now (except for gramcrackered, and he with mine) until you tell us we're back together.  Just want to be sure how to do it before I respond.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 6, 2004)

Go ahead and use spoiler tags until you all meet up again.  It is simply the word "spoiler" enclosed in [] brackets and then /spoiler at the end.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Just to let you all know, I'll be out of town (and offline) Thursday morning through Sunday evening.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 10, 2004)

Regardless of what Cerebus decides about reading the backlogged stuff, I'd prefer it if nobody would read my sections. Not that there's anything shocking or hidden within them, just that I'd prefer to detail out how I inform you of my investigation. If I had done quite a lot of things, I would just have you read it... but I did little enough that I'd prefer to present it in the context my character would.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 10, 2004)

If you want to relate things to the party word for word simply indicate OOC that they can read the blackened sections (will save you some typing).  If you don't, like Salzorin, then explain stuff how you would like.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 11, 2004)

There might be times when I won't want Natalie's stuff read.  I can imagine her doing things she wouldn't want anyone else to know.     But for this time, Natalie would tell everything, so reading the blackened text will be easier.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 12, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I'll be going out of town to get married this weekend starting on Thursday.  Thu/Fri I should be able to get one post in sometime late in the evening, but Sat/Sun I probably won't ever get a chance to.  I'll be home again on Monday sometime and will be able to resume my normal schedule of postin.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 12, 2004)

Congrats, Cerebus13!


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 12, 2004)

Am I invited to the bachelor party?


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 12, 2004)

Congratulations!  

I'm back and will post IC soon.

I'll probably go back and un-{spoiler} tag the relevant posts when Anton fills everyone in.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 14, 2004)

Sorry for the long post guys, but she was on a roll.  Plus, that's her character, always speculating and trying to think of everything.  She can also be arrogant at times....

Hey Cerebus, I went ahead and gave a little dialogue from Kalri, and some thoughts.  Very vague, but something to go by.  If you don't want me to think for her, let me know, or ammend what I have posted.

Thanks


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 14, 2004)

Nope that sort of stuff is just fine...cuz it's basically just flavor and roleplaying.  

I'll handle Kalri during combat, if she's ever on her own, and sometimes I'll throw in stuff from her just to add a bit more dialogue or if I want to affect the plot in some way.

Oh...thanks for the congratulations too by the way.  I've known about this for a while but have been so busy lately I've forgotten to tell people .


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 15, 2004)

Pyrex:

I think Alyson(Fangor) was refering to the suicide victim she disected .


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 15, 2004)

Pyrex: Don't know if you saw it or not but I figured I'd mention it since you didn't respond. Check out the post I made at the bottom of page 3...


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 15, 2004)

Annnnnnnd...I'm back!


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 15, 2004)

Pyrex:

You haven't heard anything offhand about it yet.  You're welcome to try to gather some info on it though...it's just not the most common thing to pick up by not trying though .


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 15, 2004)

as for knowing those kinds of people that would want these pieces of human bodies, would Alyson know anything?  Also, what exactly would Knowledge Anatomy cover?

I would also like for her to do a Knowledge Anatomy check on these body parts and seeing what else can be told from them.  What other commonalities do they share if any?  Knowledge Anatomy +10


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 16, 2004)

FYI, I'll be out of town (and offline) again this weekend from now until Monday evening.  

See y'all then.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 17, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Annnnnnnd...I'm back!




...Now if only I could think of something remotely appropriate or even just relevant to say...


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 20, 2004)

_[OOC: I'm back! Gram don't get discouraged...you'll find yourself busy soon enough ]_

Hey, don't worry Cerebus; I wasn't implying that my silence was somehow your fault.  If anything, I felt rather guilty.


Guess we'll just have to agree that Orum is gonna be damn disinterested when it comes to the autopsy.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 20, 2004)

> Pyrex:
> 
> You haven't heard anything offhand about it yet. You're welcome to try to gather some info on it though...it's just not the most common thing to pick up by not trying though .




Pyrex, I need an IC reply from you to my suggestion... knowing that we'd actually have to do some legwork to possibly dig up where the anatomy trade is going on. If it's something you don't want to pursue, just say that you think it would be too difficult to try and track down.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 20, 2004)

Sorry, I just got back into town late last night.  (and before I left I was waiting for an OOC response from our GM  )

I'll post IC today including a response.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 20, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Pyrex:
> 
> I think Alyson(Fangor) was refering to the suicide victim she disected .




I must be confused.  I thought I read that the harvest victims had shown signs of being hung.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 20, 2004)

How was everyone's weekends? I, myself, had a great time this weekend... got quite a bit of sunshine and was very relaxing for the most part.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 21, 2004)

My weekend was great.  Went out to the lake w/ gaming buddies and spent time swimming & gaming.  Much fun & sun was had by all.

*goes off to post IC*


----------



## Telsar (Jul 21, 2004)

My weekend sucked for the most part.  Had to mow our huge lawn, and my ear is all plugged up and driving me crazy.

But thanks for asking.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Cerebus and Telsar, 



Spoiler



Are we all together outside leaving the morgue, or split up? In other words, was the spolier only for telsar and I due to us being the only ones there, or are the others present? This would greatly change the way I react. Where exactly are we relative to this map?


----------



## Telsar (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Cerebus and Fangor,


Spoiler



I just posted with the assumption the two of us left alone, since we had seedy taverns to get to, and they were checking into the meat market.  Didn't think they were around, or no reason for the spoiler tag.  I also assumed we were on the left side of the map, but I could be wrong.

BTW, Cerebus13, you may have already mentioned this, but clicking on your map link doesn't seem to work, at least for me.  But right clicking, and saving it somewhere works fine.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 22, 2004)

Telsar & Fangor:



Spoiler



I assumed you two were alone because you were the only ones to actually state that you were leaving the morgue.

Hrm that's goofy...I'll try fooling around with it at work today.  As long as you can see it at all I suppose I can't complain too much though.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 22, 2004)

What time is it?  Late enough that it makes sense for me to have wandered on home?


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 22, 2004)

If you're still there with Pyrex and myself I was going to extend an invitation to your character to tag along with us... I figure it's always nice to have some extra muscle with you when you're on your way to speak with the 'criminal element'


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 22, 2004)

Just trying to figure out where I am right now.  I'll wait and here wait Cerebus has to say on the matter.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 22, 2004)

It's up to you at this point Gram.  Telsar and Fangor's PCs both left the building to pursue their own agendas, Telsar sorta left without you, so you could join Pyrex and Salzorin in doing something....or wander on home to sleep.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 22, 2004)

oy gram... did you mean Anton and Quilan? =P

Or were you meaning to ask the two ladies that already left and accidentally slipped in Anton's name...


----------



## Telsar (Jul 23, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> It's up to you at this point Gram.  Telsar and Fangor's PCs both left the building to pursue their own agendas, Telsar sorta left without you, so you could join Pyrex and Salzorin in doing something....or wander on home to sleep.




Sorry about that, but Natalie's primary motivation was to get a bit sauced after seeing all the gore.  She didn't necessarily think it would be proper to ask Orum to do that with her.   Especially since she likes to keep her private life seperate from her professional one.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey Pyrex, I did that post just holding the door cause I figure my character doesn't have any idea where we should be going... so if you could do an IC post leading us out or something, that'd be good. And use a Knowledge roll to figure out the best starting point...


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 24, 2004)

Salzorin said:
			
		

> oy gram... did you mean Anton and Quilan?




Blast.  I hate trying to figure out what everybody's character's name is.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 24, 2004)

Telsar:



Spoiler



The thug is moving in such a way that he threatens the squares that both you and Kalri are in since you are adjacent.  Would you rather whack him or do a retreat and simply flank him without attacking?  I figure I gotta ask at this point cuz I'm not sure if you would rather give up an attack in favor of setting up a flank....


----------



## Telsar (Jul 24, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Telsar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cerebus:



Spoiler



Just whack him.  I can't give him too much of a chance to hurt Kalri.  But if a couple 5' steps would eventually get me flanking him with Kalri, then take one 5' step now.




Everyone:
And as far as names go, I'm all for us putting our character's name in the title of our messages so we remember who is who.  I just haven't done it since no one else has.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 25, 2004)

Cerebus13:



Spoiler



If you don't mind editing, Natalie wouldn't have moved behind Kalri.  That makes Kalri the main target for him (although he could still take a step and attack Natalie), and Natalie wouldn't do that to her.  How about instead her 5' step is to 10,48.  Then next time (if he doesn't move), a 5' step could put me at 11,49, into flanking position.  That's what I meant by two 5-foot steps (over 2 rounds).


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 25, 2004)

Telsar:



Spoiler



I screwed up where you were originally positioned, fixing the post 



Fangor:



Spoiler



I'll take over Kalri's actions for the rest of combat just so ya know, so you only need to post your own stuff.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 25, 2004)

Salzorin said:
			
		

> Hey Pyrex, I did that post just holding the door cause I figure my character doesn't have any idea where we should be going... so if you could do an IC post leading us out or something, that'd be good. And use a Knowledge roll to figure out the best starting point...




*idly doodles in the dirt*


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 25, 2004)

*plays with his food*.... *slurp*...


----------



## Telsar (Jul 26, 2004)

I know you guys don't know about it because of the spoiler tags, but Natalie tried to get the guys involved in what the girls are currently doing.  She really tried.   Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 26, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I know you guys don't know about it because of the spoiler tags, but Natalie tried to get the guys involved in what the girls are currently doing. She really tried.  Sorry it didn't work out.



That was my fault, as I wasn't sure if they had left the morgue or how far they were from the morgue.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 26, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> That was my fault, as I wasn't sure if they had left the morgue or how far they were from the morgue.




I wasn't laying blame; Natalie might be dead right now if Alyson had went by her suggestion.  I just feel sorry for the 'guys' not involved in anything.  They need an idea on the 'meat market' thing.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 29, 2004)

*Spoiler tags in IC*

I realize it reinforces realism in that our PC's don't necessarily know what everyone else is up to, but it's really kind of a hassle and makes the game less fun.

Can we drop the {spoiler} tags?


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 29, 2004)

If nobody else cares I don't mind, I'm just trying keep people from knowing what is happening when they aren't present which could unfairly influence their actions.  We can do away with them if no one objects.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 29, 2004)

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 29, 2004)

I'd prefer no spoiler tags, too.  But at the same time, without them, it would be very inconvenient to try and figure out what we aren't supposed to read.  I'd rather we read everything, and play our characters like we don't know things that are going on apart from us.  I think we're all mature enough roleplayers for that.  Just my 2 cents.  I'm happy with anything. 

BTW, my apologies for not posting over a 2-day period.  Real life got in the way.  Luckily Natalie was pretty much on her own, so it didn't slow anyone down.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 29, 2004)

Spoiler tags don't bother me in the slightest, and I actually like that I don't have a clue what is going on with everybody else.
That said, I still don't really care if the group would rather switch things back to open posting.  Ain't like it's a huge deal.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 2, 2004)

I guess we decided to not use the spoiler tags. 

Cerebus13, I'm kind of waiting to post, with Natalie going into the office the next morning, until the 'guys' finish their night-time stuff, since they'd probably be there in the morning.  Or if you'd rather not keep the timelines in sync, and you want to say Natalie misses the men in the morning before she starts investigating things, that's ok.  But I'm also fine with waiting till things match up.  The girls did a lot without them, so it's only fair. 

BTW, I should have said earlier... great game so far.  Lots of interesting cases, and I enjoyed our combat.  I got to get rid of an opponent with a 0-level spell.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 2, 2004)

We'll see how things go this week on whether or not to allow the timelines to continue split up like they are.  I would prefer not splitting them up TOO much just because it is a lot harder advancing plot in several different areas than it is in one, plus encounters can get a little hairy if you're by yourself.  If the guys storyline doesn't pick up in the next few days I'll let you and Fangor wake up and do some stuff on your own just so you don't get too bored...just think of it as a little vacation 

The guys current scene hinges a lot on information Pyrex gained from investigating previously, but he hasn't posted in a few days so it has stalled.  Just to point out to Salzorin and Gram, he did tell you about everything he had discovered so far so feel free to go back through his and my spoiler text to see what you can discover.

Speaking of vacations...I'm going out of town this coming up weekend starting Friday evening until sometime on Tuesday whenever I make the drive back.  Since it's not a wedding weekend I'm going to try very hard to get one post in a day if I can, but I can't garantee anything.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 2, 2004)

Sorry about stalling out, I frequently don't have a chance to post during the weekend.  Also, things have been crazy at work which is reducing my during-the-week post rate.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 2, 2004)

"-Anton signals Orum to follow when Anton leaves."

...That...uh...would be a pretty impressive bit of signaling there.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 3, 2004)

I guess it depends on how quick on the draw Orum is.  

Anton signalling Orum to follow him out the door should be pretty easy. 

*Anton points to Orum, then himself and a sweeping motion towards the door*

Then Anton sits down.

If Orum shuffles and looks like he's ready to leave, Anton holds his hand a few inches above the table, shakes it a little (like shaking his head no) and makes a pushing motion down towards the table surface.  (i.e., sit down & wait)


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 3, 2004)

I wasn't sayin' it wouldn't work...just that it'd probably be a bit complicated to truly communicate.  Just random mumbling on my end.

It's the timing of the leaving that I imagine would be tough to convey.  I could see Orum standing up, sitting down, standing up, then throwing his arms up in the air and ignoring the whole affair.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 6, 2004)

Does Anton hear the commotion out front?


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 6, 2004)

Both Quilan and Anton hear some yelling, but that's it.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 6, 2004)

I didn't make this clear in my IC post but we'll be switching to combat rounds now, so make move actions and such to get around while you investigate the building.  I figure this is a concrete way of splitting up the exploration of the building correctly.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 11, 2004)

Salzorin, could you post exactly where you are going to end up using the coordinate system?  The way you have it described now you could go anywhere really.

Also...please say whether you are using a single move action or a double move so I know how far you CAN move.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 17, 2004)

Ugh.  Hate to post just say say I ain't gonna post today, but there it is.  I'm friggin' exhausted right now and my only plans for the next twenty-four hours involve a great deal of sleep.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 17, 2004)

Not a problem, I'll wait to post the results of the next round until you get to stuff tomorrow...so no worries.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 17, 2004)

Still sleeping here, lol.  Just letting you know I am still following along, and asleep at the same time.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 17, 2004)

Stuff should be wrapping itself up quick enough once Salzorin gets back and combat starts to roll through a bit quicker.  Considering that Gram's PC is a lot stronger than I anticipated he seems to be making short work of my puppies   This is good though because I want to party to stick together after this so people don't feel left out anymore.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 17, 2004)

I don't feel left out at all.  It gives me a chance to catch up on things, and see the others actions and reactions.  Seriously, if I felt left out, I would have woken up, and gone on my own around town.


----------



## Salzorin (Aug 19, 2004)

--I'm back now--


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Wheee...now once Gram posts I can try out this nifty new program I found for Gamemastering called DM Genie.  A highly recommended bit of software for any other GMs in the world.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 20, 2004)

Meh.  Tried that program once or twice; wasn't really worth it, in my opinion.
But, hey, I'm not big on notes anyway.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 20, 2004)

Oops, sorry about that Pyrex.  I forgot to turn on the little toggle for favored enemy +4 since yer up against a human....so I'll edit the post and the damages.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 20, 2004)

No problem.  Just keeping ya honest.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 22, 2004)

Hmmm...should have included some clause in my post about how Orum would attack if Omar refused to yield.
Too tired to make my rolls for last round and the next.  Will do 'em tomorrow.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 25, 2004)

I'll probably be online for a while tomorrow morning, but as of tomorrow afternoon I'll be out-of-town (and offline) from 8/26 through 9/10.

Cerebus, feel free to autopilot Anton while I'm gone.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 26, 2004)

Pyrex:

Orum had mentioned something about whether or not you and Quilan had any evidence on the Omar person he was picking up, but didn't really frame it in the form of a question...just so ya know 

I'll get a post in sometime tomorrow afternoon so I can give Pyrex a chance to respond to this before I start to autopilot his PC.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 26, 2004)

I knew that when I wrote the post, I was just giving him some grief.  That's why I made sure to add the "" to the post.

Even if we don't find anything he was already a murder suspect and he's now guilty of resisting arrest and assaulting an officer.

I'll be able to respond if you post by noon, after that it gets less likely.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 26, 2004)

> [OOC: Pyrex/Gram, do you want to keep the equipment that was found on Omar or should Orum have dropped it off at the jail?]




Good question.  Just what authority do we have?  Do we have the "right" to take/use his stuff?

So far we've been operating under a very modern (and very american) view of how a police force should operate.  Is that how we should continue to behave?  If so, his stuff should go with him to jail.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 26, 2004)

Since he is a person and not a monster in a dungeon you are more inclined to send his possessions to the jail with him because keeping them would basically constitute stealing.  Police in this city will often pocket trinkets and money from criminals when they bring them in, if they are dishonest, but most of the time they have little use for bigger stuff like weapons or armor so they just send that in with the prisoner.  

However if you feel like keeping some or all of it go ahead, since he's kinda knocked out .


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 28, 2004)

I'd normally say that Orum would have carried Omar's equipment to the jail with him for dropping off.  Only, Orum was a tad occupied at the time, what with all his other, more important burden.

I'm inclinded to say that he forgot to bring the stuff with him.  Certainly slipped MY mind.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 28, 2004)

Alrightie, since you would be the one to carry the stuff back I'll assume it got left behind with Anton and Quilan.

I'll post the next bits of stuff after Telsar and Gram do, or if nothing by this evening I'll go ahead and make some NPC choices for Pyrex and Salzorin.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 28, 2004)

Sorry for the delay.  I kind of stopped keeping up, with the large combat going on that Natalie wasn't involved with.   So I didn't know you were waiting on me until I saw the OOC post.

I'm not following everything 100%.  I guess everyone's being gathered together to investigate where the grating in the building leads, is that right?  If there's anything significant Orum would make sure Natalie knew... let me know.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 30, 2004)

This does appear to be the sewer system we're looking at, right?  And have we finished searching Omar's building yet?  I'd rather do that before jumping into the sewage river.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 31, 2004)

Yep a sewer is below you.

Oh I should have mentioned that...  Since walking back to the jail and the apartments took a while Anton and Quilan spent time examining the rest of the butchery and found nothing of interest other than tools and items that would be typical of a building like that.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Gramcrackered, in the previous post from Alyson, she did have one sentence in their as a disclaimer.... "if nobody objects."  If you want to go first to secure it, then by all means, I just figured I would get things started, as her nature is not to really wait around.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh, I noticed that.  Orum's simply not going to make a big deal about it.  He disagrees...but he's not the sort to insist he go first.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm back.  Once I've caught up on the IC thread I'll be posting there.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 13, 2004)

Pyrex:

You can't tell if the guy is armed because he's on the otherside of the room and is wearing a cloak, but you can see that he was rummaging around in a box on the floor.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok.  

Next question.  Are the plants potted/rooted or do they appear to be mobile?


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 13, 2004)

Lemme answer that when I get home for lunch, need to look it up in my book as I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 13, 2004)

You think they may be able to move but you can't be sure as you surprised them.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 13, 2004)

Just thought I'd point out to the person tossing the dart: it's the rare plant that is subject to sneak attacks, what with the lack of organs and all...

Oh.  And consider my post delayed until we see what happens next.  If I could think of a clever way to type that in-character I would, but I can't, so...eh...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 13, 2004)

Since Alyson would HOPEFULLY know plants do not have organs, she will ready as well, going with the second option, of readying the shot for the man, if he appears hostile.


----------



## Salzorin (Sep 14, 2004)

eh, damage is stilll damage. Not much damage, but I wasn't going to attack the man, so I don't mind giving up the sneak attack damage. My intention was to work on taking out the plant so he can't use them as cover. While I do see attacking an unknown man right off the bat as a bad thing, I see nothing wrong with attacking monstrous plants that could hinder our approach of the man, especially considering the circumstances. Just my guys nature.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 14, 2004)

*shrug*
No need to explain yourself - s'not like *I* care.  Orum, however, is plannin' on takin' you on back an' givin' you a stern talkin' to, I tell you what.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 16, 2004)

*pokes Telsar*

Could you post sometime this evening at all?  I've already bugged Salzorin about posting and he said he would get to it after he is done with class later on today...so I'm close to getting the next round done.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 16, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> *pokes Telsar*
> 
> Could you post sometime this evening at all?  I've already bugged Salzorin about posting and he said he would get to it after he is done with class later on today...so I'm close to getting the next round done.




Just posted.  Sorry for the delay, some real-life problems got in the way.

BTW, you should edit your post... Alyson never said she wanted to attack the human, just ready an attack if he did anything threatening.  So Orum can just be mad at Natalie and Quilan.   And no one really seemed to post actions for round 1 (the round after the surprise round).


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 16, 2004)

Oops forgot about that, fixed now!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 18, 2004)

As an Herbalist by Profession, would Alyson know anything about these plants?

Profession Herbalist +8


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 18, 2004)

Nope sorry...Herbalism only knowledge only extends to plants that have some beneficial value for healing and what not.  You figure that these plants wouldn't make good healing balms


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 19, 2004)

Um. I just got a new job after much searching. Nothing I can't handle though; college and it promised to keep me busy, but not ridiculously so. Just enough that I might only check things once per day. No big deal...

...Except my car just broke down. Which means for the next week or two, I'm going to be a boiling ball of stress and frustration, as I struggle to keep the job that took me three months to get and requires me to have a car to deliver with. There's also that whole, "Paying for expensive repairs without money" aspect.

*eyelid twitches slightly*

So. Um. If my posting rate should suffer, assume it's because I've snapped and spent my free time gouging out the eyes of unlucky passerbys with a spoon.

*cackles madly, then runs off*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 21, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Nope sorry...Herbalism only knowledge only extends to plants that have some beneficial value for healing and what not. You figure that these plants wouldn't make good healing balms



That;s good enough info for me, as she would resolve them to be harmful, since their use is not known to her...


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 21, 2004)

Fixed Quilan's position on the map.  Since the plant missed every attack on him anyway I won't bother editing the post to show he only swung once at him.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Cerebus13,

What are the effects of just running through the sewage, besides getting dirty I mean.  Is it obvious how the man crossed over?  He's pretty much as far ahead of us as he was, so it must not have been too difficult for _him_.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 24, 2004)

Would just be considered difficult terrain so each square would cost 10' of movement and not 5'.  Oh and you couldn't charge or run through it.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 24, 2004)

Actually, Orum would probably Withdraw into the tunnel.  That was the whole plan, saying that the plants might not be able to follow into the tunnel.  Just my two cents.

Telsar, don't worry about getting over the sewage, he will be busy in a little while... distracted enough for you to get to him easily....


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmm this is true, I will have him start to move away from the plant now that most of the party is already in the tunnel.  He was just distracting them for now


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 24, 2004)

Also, could you ammend my last post to take a 5 foot step back, to where she can see down the tunnel to the ones coming from the other room?  If she can see down the tunnel, she will move there.  If she can't see down the tunnel, then don't worry about it.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 24, 2004)

Sure I'll do it when I get home from work this evening.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 25, 2004)

Speaking of Orum; I'll begin posting again regularly come tomorrow.  Why not today, you ask?

Well, that's a very good question.  A very, VERY good question.  And I am fully prepared to - look over there!

*runs off without explaining anything*


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 28, 2004)

Pyrex:

Curse my drawing ability but the tunnel is just wide enough for one medium sized person to squeeze through as long as they hunch over a bit (it's only about 5' tall).  The plants are Large creatures about 9 to 10' tall so they would have to fall over to get through the tunnel...which would make movement hard since they use their stubby roots to crawl on .


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 29, 2004)

That's what I thought, hence my (apparently poorly communicated  ) plan to bypass them without taking the time to wipe them out.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 29, 2004)

Ah, but we still might have to back this way.  In which case, we'd run into the plants again, with us in an extremely cramped position and able to fight them only one at a time.  That'd be bad.

Plus, Orum's feelin' stubborn right now.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 29, 2004)

Hrmmm...can I do a Charge action?  I mainly ask because of those dead plants on the map; are they going to impede me at all if I try to move through them?


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 29, 2004)

Yup you can charge right over them, they don't have a ton of mass since they are mostly really tall and rail thin.


----------



## Thanael (Sep 29, 2004)

Great characters, guys.
Can't wait to read up on the IC thread. 

Some questions:

Telsar are you going for the Vigilante prestige class from S&S ? It sure would fit and you already almost qualify.

Anyone of the others going for Lamplighter PrC from Gazetteer 3 ?

Do you know this revised version of the Urban Ranger: http://www.openroleplaying.org/library/


----------



## Telsar (Sep 29, 2004)

Cerebus13,

Just to let you know, by the rules, you can't do nonlethal damage with a ranged weapon.  If you're using a house rule to let the darts do so, I have no complaints since I can't seem to hit.  :\ 


dyx, hello and no, hadn't really thought about a prestige class, since advancement in PBP games is so slow anyway.  Just tried to make Natalie a decent investigator with her own style.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 30, 2004)

Whoops, big oversight on my part there then.  Makes sense I suppose if I had time to sit and think about it .

I guess if you are all really worried that he'll die just mention in your posts that you will stop attacking him if he goes down.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 6, 2004)

Goilon will try to show you the pouch however he can, manacled or otherwise


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 6, 2004)

Forgot to let everyone know this earlier but I'm going to visit my parents this weekend, so I won't be posting anything Friday-Sunday evening sometime.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 8, 2004)

Hrmmm...



> Quilan quickly pockets off 5 plat while everyone else is concentrated on the interogation of their new suspect. He then stands up, walks back over towards his comrades and tosses the bag on the floor, letting a little bit spill out so that everyone is quite aware of what's inside.




Let me get this straight.  Quilan walks in front of everyone to get near Goilon, takes the bag, then walks behind all of us - quite a feat, since I suspect most of us are pretty wildly spread out - pockets some change, then walks forward and tosses the bag on the ground?  All without any of us getting suspicious?

Um...call me a cynic, but shouldn't he have to roll SOMETHING to succeed at that?  I don't give a damn about the 25 GP, but I'd prefer he wasn't able to do stuff like that on a regular basis with 100% success rate.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 8, 2004)

He has a slight of hand check of about +16, so I'll be having him roll that opposed by everyone else's spot check.  He hasn't succeeded quite yet but I dunno if I'll have time to post it tonight before I leave.


----------



## Salzorin (Oct 8, 2004)

Wasn't expecting there to not be a roll... but I did retrieve the bag from Goilon earlier, before we had sorted out even his name(posted my looking for it before the man had even been moved actually)... and while I said I was going to take the bag from the guy and inspect it, everyone else focused their attention on Goilon. Nobody said they were going to look to see what was in the bag, so I think that counts for something.... pretty easy to take 5pp when nobody's looking at you.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 8, 2004)

Whether or not he's "behind" all of us when he does it, we're still paying more attention to Goilon right now than Quilan.  But, yeah, he better roll well on his Sleight check...


----------



## Telsar (Oct 8, 2004)

Natalie is definitely paying more attention to Goilon.  She wants to know who he's working for, so she has someone to blame for her being woken up to slosh in some sewers, rather than her allies.   And if she does spot him pocketing the coins, she probably wouldn't say much yet... the coins would be the hardest to return to their rightful owners anyway, unless our criminal masterminds kept records of who they stole from and how much.

Nothing wrong with PCs doing a little underhanded stuff behind the party's back.  In fact, Natalie may have to start scaring the perps that way.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 8, 2004)

Not going to have time to play this out because I have to leave right after work.  But the way I see this happening is that Quilan picks up the sack and tries to pocket the gold unnoticed (rolls Sleight of Hand) and everyone else gets one chance to see him cuz he's gonna be quick about it (thus a Spot check).  If any one PC succeeds at the Spot check I'll describe what they see (more or less depending on the degree of success) and let them decide how to react to it if at all.

The SRD describes Spot as being primarily used to detect creatures or creatures who are hiding...so it isn't much of a stretch to say it should be used to detect people trying to hide an action.  And being behind a PC and whatnot doesn't really apply in D&D because there are technically no facing rules...but if you picked one specific person of the group (because they are all facing in slightly different directions) you could probably negate their ability to catch you.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 8, 2004)

Rather than picking one person who doesn't roll, it's probably easier (and cleaner mechanically) to give Quilan a circumstance bonus to his Sleight check as we're paying more attention to Goilon.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 8, 2004)

That works too...although I don't think anyone has much of a chance besides Natalie with her +12 mod (+14 if her owl is there....er, IS her owl down here? ) to beat Quilan's +16 mod.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 8, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> That works too...although I don't think anyone has much of a chance besides Natalie with her +12 mod (+14 if her owl is there....er, IS her owl down here? ) to beat Quilan's +16 mod.




Perspie, Natalie's owl, is far wiser than she is, so... no, he's not down here.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 9, 2004)

Works for me.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 9, 2004)

*Alyson - Rogue/Cleric/Anatomist*

You do realize that I am in a room alone with jewelry.  And that my first class was rogue?


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 11, 2004)

Er...you just meant Omar not Onar, right?


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 11, 2004)

The group never confirmed Omar's name because they only heard a garbled mention of it in the bar.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 11, 2004)

Ah.  Gotcha.


----------



## Salzorin (Oct 14, 2004)

Not going to do an IC post cause Quilan really has absolutely nothing to contribute right now. He'll make an attempt at waiting patiently, although he's obviously bored... but I feel no need to waste IC room on posting just that...


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 19, 2004)

Alyson:

No need for a spot check at all as he sorta waved it around to show it to everyone present, it just looks like a small pouch on a strap around his neck.

Sorry about not posting for a few days but the combination of ENWorld being down to me (and everyone else?) and my internet connection at home being broken since yesterday at lunch has got my hands tied.  I'm going to call my ISP today at around 12 and see if I can get someone out today or tomorrow to fix it, then I'll post immediately.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, I haven't been able to get to EnWorld since last thursday.

Hopefully now that it's back we can get rolling again.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 19, 2004)

Called my ISP at lunch today and no techs were around so they'll be calling back later today or sometime tomorrow.  Hopefully my wife can handle any questions they have or else I'm going to have to arrange a specific time for them to call me...  Long story short, I still have no connection at home .


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 21, 2004)

Yay my internet is fixed!  And since ENWorld looks to be back again from some downtime, I'll post some stuff tonight after work.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 25, 2004)

So is the party willing to leave the sewers now and return to the city and such?  I'm only asking this because no one has outright said they are leaving yet, they are just talking about it .

This leads me to think...would we be better off electing an informal leader for the party who will direct them on where to go and such?  This will make traveling easier at least since we only have to wait for one PC to describe where the party is going, but the rest of the people can talk In Character to discuss where to go and such.  What say you all?


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 25, 2004)

Yes, Anton is ready to return to the city.  The reason I haven't said he's leaving yet is because I was waiting for the last couple stragglers to respond. 

Works for me.  Anton would not decline if y'all elect him.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'll let you folks sort out who takes the lead, and I'll move everyone along out of the sewers tonight if no one has any objections.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 26, 2004)

Oops should have been more specific...

Madeline found the letter slid under the door when she arrived at the office (or a PC did if they got there before her).  The note specifies that the meeting is today.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 29, 2004)

Going out of town this weekend for Halloween stuff.  I'll be leaving at around 3pm CST so don't expect any posts again until Sunday night.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Waiting for posts from Telsar and Gram as to what they're doing before moving on, I'll give them another day or two unless otherwise instructed.


----------



## Telsar (Nov 2, 2004)

Cerebus13,

I hate to do this to you, but I think I'm going to bow out of your game.  I'm barely finding time lately for the one game I'm running on these boards.  Plus, it's been so long since the original clues were discovered (months, now), that I really don't remember what's going on with the plot.  So rather than delay the game further, its better to bow out now.  I had a good time, and hope the game continues well without me.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Nov 2, 2004)

No problem Telsar, we'll just have to search for another player or close the game if people have lost interest.  In light of your comment about there being some trouble remembering the clues originally discovered a few months ago...I'm going to attempt to move the game into a single story line instead of many branching stories that are a lot harder to keep track of.

I have a few questions for everyone then I guess...
1) Are you okay with continuing the game?  I guess this is more specifically aimed at Gram...who hasn't posted in a while so may be suffering time constraints too.
2) Does having one common case to follow seem easier to everyone than investigating many smaller ones?

Let me know what you think about this and I'll post to IC once/if Gram posts as well.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 2, 2004)

1) Yep, still interested.

2) Multiple leads are fine, but the game will move better if we persue them one at a time as a group.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 4, 2004)

I feel the same way...



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> 1) Yep, still interested.
> 
> 2) Multiple leads are fine, but the game will move better if we persue them one at a time as a group.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Nov 5, 2004)

I have seen some evidence in another ENWorld thread or two that Gram is missing in other games as well, so for now I will be NPCing his character until he responds.  Natalie will be taken out of action for a while, peacefully, unless someone wants to pick up the PC.

This raises another issue that I want to address... If Gram has in fact left the game we will probably have to recruit another player as I want to keep at least 4 players in the game.  To add some more variety to the game, and possibly attract a player more easily, I'm going to open up the game a bit to different books to put together characters.  This will apply to new AND old characters, so if any current players want to make some modifications because they are unsatisfied with anything please let me know what you are thinking and what book it would come from.  (Only WOTC material please) Try to stick to the current theme of you character however, so if you are a fighter continue to use fighter-like classes and prestiges...etc.  No race changes however.

Lastly if anyone wants to swap their current PC for Natalie they are free to do so and I will write her back into the story.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm happy with Anton as he is.


----------



## Salzorin (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm sorry to abandon you guys, but I just don't have the time to post anymore. Took a while for me to finally acknowledge that, but my schedule's just too full. I really enjoyed playing with you all and I hope you continue to enjoy the campaign. Feel free to use Quilan as you see fit.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow uh...we've basically come to the point now where we are facing a complete party reset because we've lost 3 of the 5 original players (granted Gram hasn't quit yet, but he's been without a post for a long enough time to be considered inactive).  I hate to kill the game entirely but unless we can find 2 or maybe 3 players willing to either take over an existing player or be worked into the plot, we may have too few people left to continue.

Pyrex and Fangor, do you have any opinions/suggestions/comments on this?  I'm open to just about anything at this point.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, we need more people.  I'd say change the title to 'Recruiting' and see if we can pick up a few active players.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Nov 16, 2004)

Attention any possible recruits:

We've recently lost 2 players and a third one hasn't posted in a long time...so I'm fishing for any interested parties. Just post a message in this thread and we'll see if we can fit you in.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 2, 2004)

Open slots in a game and no one wants to join?  That's gotta be an EnWorld first...


----------

